# Big black cats ( panther) Australia



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok so I was staying at the girlfriends house lastnight out in Bilpin, kurrajong heights ( blue mountins) they have 25 acres with sheep, horses, chooks, and get roo's out in the mornings feeding on the cleared paddocks anyway my girls little brother was taking hay bales down on the quad to give them a feed just on dusk around 8 it was.. He came hooning up to the house on the quad with eyes the size of dinner plates yelling get dad there's a panther down watching the sheep being only 11 and about 4 foot tall he was ******* himself to say the least. So my girls dad drops his beer and went to the gun safe and grabbed his .308 winchester (rifle) and told me to grab the spotty and jump on the quad with him we went straight down to the paddocks where we found all the sheep and horses huddled to together in the corner of the paddock but couldn't see anything, after around half an hour of huddling in the bush with my girls stinky dad's arm pitts we gave up and went back to the house.

Long story short they did a head count of the sheep today and found that one was missing and we couldn't find any signs of it so we have now called a few mates and are going for a hunt a bit later the sarvo and tonight to see if we can find anything. Annd know it won't be shot if not necersery unless it's with a camera. 

I'm just wondering if anyone else has seen these big cats or knows people who have or any storys you may have on these feral cats, panthers.. 

Here's a clip i found on youtube check it out

Big Cats in Australia - Mystery Black Panthers - YouTube


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 24, 2012)

Australia's new feral mega-cats : Tetrapod Zoology

There ya go. Scary stuff..be interesting to see those shot's of Engels, if they every appear.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 24, 2012)

Phantom cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gippsland phantom cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Blue Mountains panther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cougars in Western Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I found out about this stuff when I was 11, I have too much spare time.


----------



## saximus (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah the Lithgow/Blue Mountains Panther is pretty well known to people around the area. I think size estimates are generally a little exaggerated (how many snake catchers go out to a six foot Brown that magically shrinks an hour later) but it doesn't seem overly unlikely that there are some monster ferals getting around in the bush


----------



## miss2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Brindabella panther. both my dad and my uncle swear on there lives they saw one on our property


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 24, 2012)

Feral cats do get large, but maybe not that large. It's definitely a mystery and a mystery I'd love to involve myself in on finding them. In the remote valleys and mountain area's around Glen Lyon dam and Pindari dam in northern NSW, there's said to be a lot of sightings since the 60's. The reason that there is so much belief, is that a circus organisation had 2-3 black panthers escape, or so they say.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yeah the Lithgow/Blue Mountains Panther is pretty well known to people around the area. I think size estimates are generally a little exaggerated (how many snake catchers go out to a six foot Brown that magically shrinks an hour later) but it doesn't seem overly unlikely that there are some monster ferals getting around in the bush




Not a panther but my mate's old pitty took out a 10-15kg (est.) cat last time we had her with us camping at the Barmah state forest. It was about twice the size of a large domestic tabby. Wasn't black either it was tortoise shell with splotches of white. Biggest "cat" I've ever seen that's for sure.


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 24, 2012)

if there are big as mythical cats out there i think it would be good for them to stay there and stay hidden like they are now..what we cant find we cant cage or kill


----------



## miss2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mystery of elusive Blue Mountains panther | News.com.au


----------



## anna.jc (Jan 24, 2012)

I have read all about Australia's Cryptozoology and there have been sightings in the blue mountains definitely of big black cats. The witness thought it was a panther but noticed that it was all black but had black spots just like a jaguar. The book claimed panthers are in fact black jaguars and you cant usually see the black spots but because of the lighting it was in the witness saw the spots and thought it was a different breed. They reckon maybe these cats or cat got loose from possibly circus or something.


----------



## sunny_girl (Jan 24, 2012)

Similar story around the small town of guyra on the new England Tablelands. A reliable friend of mine believes she has seen it, just south of there, around dusk. She said "way too big for a cat, about the size of a large dog but defiately moves like a cat". Here to, there has been many rumours and unconfirmed sightings over the years. I tell ya, I always keep my eye out, when traveling the country roads...just incase  Maybe a coincidence but there has been issues with missing livestock there too, the community have blamed it on irresponsible pig dog owners.


----------



## edstar (Jan 24, 2012)

this subject interests me a lot.. done a fair bit of research and reckon there's gotta be something out there indeed! anyone else seen one?


----------



## lizardloco (Jan 24, 2012)

That is creepy, but definitely not a panther... Alot of people can't tell the difference between a frog and a toad, let alone a feral, well evolved 'cat', over an exotic, big, black panther...


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 24, 2012)

11 years ago we were camping down at Wilsons prom and went out (3 car groups) 4W driving at dusk and one car group, including my sister said they saw a black panther. My sisters description at the time was "like Sooty (our black cat) but huge, bigger then a german shephard".
I think there have been too many sightings for it to be nothing, but then maybe feral cats are getting bigger?
Try and get your hands on a copy of Australian Big Cats: An Unnatural History of Panthers by Williams & Lang. A bit involved but very interesting and puts forward some fairly compelling evidence that there is something big and black hiding in the bush.


----------



## jack (Jan 24, 2012)

the only people that believe in this kind of thing are the people who spend little time in the scary scary bush... or deluded souls like rex gilroy.

bet it was a swamp wallaby


----------



## lizardloco (Jan 24, 2012)

^Definitely not nothing, as you said, but I don't think it's anything already discovered, like a panther...


----------



## sunny_girl (Jan 24, 2012)

There was a story on A Current Affair or the like, probably 12 months ago now, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## edstar (Jan 24, 2012)

check this out:

UNCONVENTION 2010: Rebecca Lang - Australian Big Cats - YouTube

worth a watch


----------



## saximus (Jan 24, 2012)

If it was on A Current Affair it's just lost all credibility


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 24, 2012)

You might want to read the article I linked to before you get all dismissive, 'jack'- huge cats have been both filmed and caught in australia.


----------



## sunny_girl (Jan 24, 2012)

jack said:


> the only people that believe in this kind of thing are the people who spend little time in the scary scary bush... or deluded souls like rex gilroy.
> 
> bet it was a swamp wallaby



Killer swamp wallaby preys on sheep and other livestock! Let's run with it


----------



## miss2 (Jan 24, 2012)

jack said:


> the only people that believe in this kind of thing are the people who spend little time in the scary scary bush... or deluded souls like rex gilroy.
> 
> bet it was a swamp wallaby



my family and i own and run approx 3500+ acres of 'scary scary bush' and the last time i check i am not a deluded soul.
everyone is entitled to there own opinion with out having it raged on by people like you who think they are 'deluded' for what the believe in.
grow up


----------



## dale1988 (Jan 24, 2012)

i agree with feathergrass if there is something there leave it be or its going to be the next tasmanian tiger


----------



## saximus (Jan 24, 2012)

It would be very different to the Tasmanian Tiger. Whether they are ferals or escaped circus animals they are not native


----------



## dale1988 (Jan 24, 2012)

i realise its not the same as the tassy tiger but if the possability of it being a hidden native then i meant that it would be hunted to extinction just like the tassy tiger should have worded my response better sorry.

is there any truth to the escaped panthers from the circus at all either


----------



## saximus (Jan 24, 2012)

dale1988 said:


> i realise its not the same as the tassy tiger but if the possability of it being a hidden native then i meant that it would be hunted to extinction just like the tassy tiger should have worded my response better sorry.
> 
> is there any truth to the escaped panthers from the circus at all either


Ok fair enough. I wouldn't think there is. It sounds pretty far fetched but who knows


----------



## lizardloco (Jan 24, 2012)

If they were...are, native, the answers will probably be in ancient aboriginal artworks...


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for that edstar very informative, I'm more of a seeing is believing type of guy but that has me convinced there has to be something out there, may not be a panther, puma but there's obviously something going on out there.. The part with the cattle and the claw marks that's crazy and the when the two ladies are on the phone in Kenthurst with the roar, my missus was packing up here things and moving to myn until she heard that ( I live in Kenthurst) lol

as for the joker with the it's a swamp wallabie scary scary bush comment watch the clip that edstar posted.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 24, 2012)

Go back down the paddock and try and track it. A cat that big should leave plenty of tracks and even drag marks, snapped branches/flattened grass etc from the missing sheep etc etc


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> It would be very different to the Tasmanian Tiger. Whether they are ferals or escaped circus animals they are not native


dingo's aren't native yet do we go around shooting them, i believe that this big cat should not be killed until further evidence shows that its harmful to our environment


----------



## the_tzr (Jan 24, 2012)

My great gran swears she saw one. she got up early morning to make a coffee and she was looking out the window and there it was staring back at her she said she dropped the coffee and yelled for her husband. by the time he got there and she looked away it was gone. she always said it was about 20m away and she will never forget it. from what i herd was it was the us military that came over here along time ago, and the panther where there mascot. Aus gov caught wind of it told them they had to depose of them, but the didnt they let them go. but thats what i have been told


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 24, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Go back down the paddock and try and track it. A cat that big should leave plenty of tracks and even drag marks, snapped branches/flattened grass etc from the missing sheep etc etc



yeah where going down soon once a few mates into there hunting get here (out in woop woop)


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 24, 2012)

Seriously? You think a native big-cat could go this long without being caught once, by whitey or the aboriginies? All gene typing of these cats show them to be domestic cats. Too much 'lost world' for you, m'boy.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 24, 2012)

the_tzr said:


> My great gran swears she saw one. she got up early morning to make a coffee and she was looking out the window and there it was staring back at her she said she dropped the coffee and yelled for her husband. by the time he got there and she looked away it was gone. she always said it was about 20m away and she will never forget it. from what i herd was it was the us military that came over here along time ago, and the panther where there mascot. Aus gov caught wind of it told them they had to depose of them, but the didnt they let them go. but thats what i have been told



Thats crazy, yeah there Americans brang cougers and pumas over in world war 2 i think it was as masscots and just released them and theres also the story of the zoo's and a few other if you watch the video edstar posted it tells you a few things they could be and where they come from.



PythonLegs said:


> Seriously? You think a native big-cat could go this long without being caught once, by whitey or the aboriginies? All gene typing of these cats show them to be domestic cats. Too much 'lost world' for you, m'boy.



Who is this reffering too? Native?? Confused face


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jan 24, 2012)

you should set up a camera and record it 24/7 set some bait too
If he did see one it might go into hiding for awhile.
you going to report the sighting?
keep us updated and video all evidence


----------



## nathancl (Jan 24, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Seriously? You think a native big-cat could go this long without being caught once, by whitey or the aboriginies? All gene typing of these cats show them to be domestic cats. Too much 'lost world' for you, m'boy.



The labs doing the examinations on the scats had real leopard scats sent in and they also came back as feral cat or dog.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 24, 2012)

dansfish4tea said:


> you should set up a camera and record it 24/7 set some bait too
> If he did see one it might go into hiding for awhile.
> you going to report the sighting?
> keep us updated and video all evidence



yeah mate i think that's what the missus dad's mates were saying some sensor cameras, where going down the sarvo to try find the missing sheep and see whats down there and the gfs dad has called some people and there coming out on the weekend to do some things I'm not to sure on the plan im just along for the ride.


----------



## Ophelia (Jan 24, 2012)

sammy09 said:


> dingo's aren't native yet do we go around shooting them, i believe that this big cat should not be killed until further evidence shows that its harmful to our environment



Yeah they do..... Wild dog controll includes dingoes.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 24, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> Yeah they do..... Wild dog controll includes dingoes.



yeah i just learnt that earlyer in the clip edstar posted. they have dingoes that are breeding with stray pig dogs making a new breed of feral dog, there have been cases where they have stalked people to say the least.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn AP you lucky bugger. Im so fascinated with this, actually done hours and hours of research on it. Personally, i believe there is something out there. Its not like they are looking for big foot. There is evidence in history that someone either released them ( American millitary) or they escaped ( Circus)... Where is my invite  !!


----------



## fishunter (Jan 24, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> yeah i just learnt that earlyer in the clip edstar posted. they have dingoes that are breeding with stray pig dogs making a new breed of feral dog, there have been cases where they have stalked people to say the least.



I came across a pack of wild German Shepards/mutts in the Watagan mountains a few years ago whilst bush walking, as soon as they caught my scent they were off but that night they came into our camp around 2am looking for food i assume; you couldn't have paid me to leave my swag hahaha


----------



## lizardloco (Jan 24, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Seriously? You think a native big-cat could go this long without being caught once, by whitey or the aboriginies? All gene typing of these cats show them to be domestic cats. Too much 'lost world' for you, m'boy.



I was saying, 'IF they are native', and what is 'too much lost world'? I don't understand...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 24, 2012)

its drop bears plain and simple


----------



## starr9 (Jan 24, 2012)

id like to know more before I say I believe its a panther. Tho big feral cats i do believe! My cats easy 8kg (he was bigger!) and everyone is shocked when they see him the 1st time due to his size! Hes not fat hes just a big boy! So I can see a feral cat getting that big! Would be amazing to get some pics tho and see in person... from a safe distance!!! 

We had a chook farm and made up our own feed so we had rats and feral cats. The feral cats got huge due to the fat lazy rats around!


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 24, 2012)

Being my step father is a cryptozoologist, we yearly go on camping adventures in the blue mountains, so far we have only found paw prints under a hanging rock water fall


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 24, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Ok so I was staying at the girlfriends house lastnight out in Bilpin, kurrajong heights ( blue mountins) they have 25 acres with sheep, horses, chooks, and get roo's out in the mornings feeding on the cleared paddocks anyway my girls little brother was taking hay bales down on the quad to give them a feed just on dusk around 8 it was.. He came hooning up to the house on the quad with eyes the size of dinner plates yelling get dad there's a panther down watching the sheep being only 11 and about 4 foot tall he was ******* himself to say the least. So my girls dad drops his beer and went to the gun safe and grabbed his .308 winchester (rifle) and told me to grab the spotty and jump on the quad with him we went straight down to the paddocks where we found all the sheep and horses huddled to together in the corner of the paddock but couldn't see anything, after around half an hour of huddling in the bush with my girls stinky dad's arm pitts we gave up and went back to the house.
> 
> Long story short they did a head count of the sheep today and found that one was missing and we couldn't find any signs of it so we have now called a few mates and are going for a hunt a bit later the sarvo and tonight to see if we can find anything. Annd know it won't be shot if not necersery unless it's with a camera.
> 
> ...



When Australia was part of Indonesia! Hahahahahahahahahahaha what a piece of fluff!

In 20 million years Darwin will be parallel with Bangkok. We are moving north at the same speed that your fingernails grow. NOT south!

I have seen huge feral cats. Happily no panthers.



lizardloco said:


> If they were...are, native, the answers will probably be in ancient aboriginal artworks...



Never seen an Indigenous painting of a cat. I've seen thousands of art sites and everything they saw gets a piccie. No cats.


----------



## viciousred (Jan 24, 2012)

I also believe it is big feral cats, my step dad used to shoot them in cessnock, one that he shot was incredibly big, holding it up by its tail above his head and the nose still touched the ground.... No photos, but he is not one to make this up


----------



## sunny_girl (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't get the huge debate though, panther or mega feral cat? Who cares? If they're almost the size of a panther then there are the same issues faced as if it were a panther. Ok maybe it's not a panther but there is a F'ing massive cat capable of killing large animals! What is the advantage or disadvantage of them actually being a 'Panther'?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 24, 2012)

feathergrass said:


> if there are big as mythical cats out there i think it would be good for them to stay there and stay hidden like they are now..what we cant find we cant cage or kill



If we dont find and cage it, how would I get an albino version


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw a puma in the bush once. Dark black, massive strong hind legs and a strong blck tail.


Turned out to be a black rock walaby.


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 24, 2012)

lizardloco said:


> That is creepy, but definitely not a panther... Alot of people can't tell the difference between a frog and a toad, let alone a feral, well evolved 'cat', over an exotic, big, black panther...


That is true, A well evolved cat is perfect for A ferel cat, With the size of the pigs and roo's that are in the forestry around town they need to hunt something lol


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 24, 2012)

Pffffffft panthers in Australia.

I shot the last one about a month ago.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 24, 2012)

It was a hypermelanistic drop bear


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 24, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> It was a hypermelanistic drop bear


Drop bears don't exist mate, it was obviously a keelback


----------



## PMyers (Jan 24, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Drop bears don't exist mate



They live in the hearts and minds of petrified yank sailors the world over...


----------



## edstar (Jan 24, 2012)

check out this clip from about 3m 30sec: Part 4 Alien Big Cats - Animal X Natural Mystery Unit - YouTube

so the show gets some lepoard poo and sends it off too make sure, check this out from 1min. Part 6 Alien Big Cats - Animal X Natural Mystery Unit - YouTube

can watch the whole series if you want, the presenter gets annoying real quick but some good info in there! let us know what you think


----------



## PMyers (Jan 24, 2012)

I can see what you mean about the presenter... I think he mislaid his tin-foil hat.

[EDIT] I also find it rather humorous that between episodes 4 and 6, where they had time to acquire their own leopard scat and send it in to the labs for testing, then get it back, that neither the woman presenting or the man being interviewed seemed to have changed their clothes. Are these the only clothes they own? Looks like a poorly constructed pile of conspiracy "scat", if you ask me.


----------



## edstar (Jan 24, 2012)

PMyers said:


> I can see what you mean about the presenter... I think he mislaid his tin-foil hat.



hahahah sooo true


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 24, 2012)

Feral cats simply have the potential to grow a lot larger than the domestic version.
I myself have seen plenty of large feral cats, including 3 or 4 monsters . That where close to twice the size of a normal domestic cat.
These larger than normal cats are what most of the citings are based on.IMO .
But they are just a bigger wild version of our domestic cat.
my 2 cents ...


----------



## Reptar859 (Jan 24, 2012)

These big cats are definately not domestic. 25yrs ago I was driving out to Bents Basin one night with a mate and our girlfriends. About 2ks from the basin my girl sais look at the size of that dog. Standing right on the side of the road i could see it I slowed down incase it ran out. Getting closer we could all see this was not a dog. Doing about 20kph we went passed this big black cat. Its head was above my bonnet I for one will never forget it. We stopped and turned back to get another look but it had moved off. Expecting ridicule as I and the others have for years when we tell the story but we did see a big black cat which IMO could not have been a big feral.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 24, 2012)

So your saying the cat was over 3 foot tall and up to 5 foot long ?
Head was higher than your bonnet ?


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jan 24, 2012)

Im a non believer. After alll the alleged sightings over numerous decades not 1 panther has been shot, trapped or clearly photographed. I find it hard to belive when people can photograph other rare species clearly and provide carcasses etc (hard proof). Ive have seen extremely large cats when out shooting and can find it easy for people to believe that they are even bigger again than thier actual size. I won't believe until I see hard evidence (a panther captured alive or dead).


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2012)

I find it fascinating that these big cats are both shotgun and car proof and seem to be immune to focused photography


----------



## hugsta (Jan 25, 2012)

I shot one once, whether it be a feral cat or panther or melanistic lion, who knows, all I know is that we were spotlighting at night, I ws shooting and my old my was spotting. we were driving through a paddock with some cows that had calves and we saw some eyes that looked different. Dad said it was just a calf laying down, but I said no, something was different and told him to shine the light back. It was a huge black cat, you could see its tail flicking up and down as they do when they are nice and content and it was looking at us. Anyway, I shot it with a .308 and thing got up and took off. we went back the next day to find a calf had been torn to shreds and half devoured, but no sign of anything else other than that. Still gives me goose bumps as I was only in my early teens at the time. But will never forget it. What it was, who knows, it was definately a big black cat, a panther...well, your guess is as good as mine, I just remember it was huge and even dad had to look twice due to the size of it. just my little addition to the thread.......


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2012)

No-one beleived there were wild hippo's in the NT, then someone shot one...


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 25, 2012)

I think alot of places have the story of escaped panthers from a circus i know in new zealand they have that story and theres supposed to be big mythic cats there too, if they are there ( in both countries) and have been there for decades and not been caiught killed and caged once again i say them them to it...If they are an "undiscovered native" then power to them for so far still being undiscovered means that god has actually give one animal the brains enough to preserve their own hide  ...if in fact what has been caught is them i feel for the poor critter having been caught and killed, but i understand that for some it is human nature to hunt down and kill or cage what we dont understand


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 25, 2012)

Found this...

Australian Panther Research - N.S.W Government Report


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 25, 2012)

feathergrass said:


> in new zealand they have that story and theres supposed to be big mythic cats there too



You misspelled "Moose" lol, or "Moa"
Personally I'm just waiting for a photo, I'm not really here nor there when it comes to belief. I find the legends fascinating though.
*Waruikazi*: were you pulling the piss or dead serious about the hippo? Because that would be the the best one yet


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2012)

Pygmy hippopotamus shot during Northern Territory hunting trip | News.com.au


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 25, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Pygmy hippopotamus shot during Northern Territory hunting trip | News.com.au



Awesome!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Awesome!




Not really, chances are it was the only one. But if there are more then that's just another feral to tear up our environment.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 25, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Not really, chances are it was the only one. But if there are more then that's just another feral to tear up our environment.



I know, but still; imagine being able to trump any hunting story with a hippo.
"I shot a razorback _this big_!"
"I shot a 250kg hippo."
"..."


----------



## Perko (Jan 25, 2012)

Rog, what gives them the potential to grow bigger?
I have shot a heap of feral cats and they have all been skinny normal height cats, probably due to the lack of food and the energy they use to find it as opposed to domestic cats that have there high fatty food dropped in a bowl.
I would have thought if feral cats have the ability to grow huge, pet shop owners would have caught some of these "monsters" and bred from them, they would sell like hot cakes wouldnt they? Mini Panthers!
If any one has a pic of a monster feral cat, twice the size as some are saying please post up a pic.



Jungle_Freak said:


> Feral cats simply have the potential to grow a lot larger than the domestic version.
> I myself have seen plenty of large feral cats, including 3 or 4 monsters . That where close to twice the size of a normal domestic cat.
> These larger than normal cats are what most of the citings are based on.IMO .
> But they are just a bigger wild version of our domestic cat.
> my 2 cents ...



I would give my right one and my left one for Warrens gun collection!



waruikazi said:


> Pygmy hippopotamus shot during Northern Territory hunting trip | News.com.au


----------



## Stunmug (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> I find it fascinating that these big cats are both shotgun and car proof and seem to be immune to focused photography



Absolutely correct Fuscus, this subect surfaces regularly on dozens of Aus. forums, no one has produced hard evidence yet !!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Craig ,
Food availability and the type of prey defines growth rates and possible increases in size . IMO.
If a cat has been eating small prey items , ie mice or skinks etc then its more likely to be smaller .
But say if a cat feeds on rabbits or banditcoots as its main pereference is for larger prey . 
If those cats breed a few generations living on that diet of larger prey the benefits will in time produce larger cats.

Also seen huge dingos obviously with domestic dog in them.

But what the hell , large panthers etc are exciting to hear about ...lol

Im curtain i could ID the real perp of any of these so called panther kills , by the evidence of how the animal was attacked and killed and the tracks or spoor around the area of the kill.
A true bushman would more than likely have shot a panther or puma or leopard by now if they were really here.
Excellant bow hunters and rifflemen are out in the bush all the time etc.
They would drill a big cat in a heart beat then show it off ????

Also i did not even bother to watch the video in the first post , untill just now.

The whole video is self explanatory.
Domestic cats do grow a lot larger than in the wild.

If any of these eye witnesses who owned dogs had really seen a panther they would also be telling the story of how terrified there pet dog was after a close encounter or if the dog even so much as smelled a panther.
Its widely known amongst hunters that domestic dogs are frightened of big cats. Unless a dog is trained otherwise.
And these eye witnesses are lucky there dogs are still around because big cats love domestic dogs for a snack etc 
Of course there are hounds that are trained to hunt big cats in many countries. If a real outdoorsmen saw a big cat, im pretty sure dogs could be trained to tree these big cats . Its how problem big cats ie mountain lions are dealt with in the USA . etc 

Mountain Lion Attacks from 2001 to 2010

The other thing is that a moutain lion or a black panther ie melanistic leopard are not magical creatures . 
They can be hunted and captured or shot quite easily by a experianced hunter.
So if there was big cats running around they would be caught and shot in know time .




Roger


----------



## ozziepythons (Jan 25, 2012)

Not everyone who claims that they have observed large, black _Felids_ in the GDR region are out to prove something fantastic. There have been quite a few credible sightings made by people whom have nothing to gain by lying or exaggerating. The observations made are most often very similar in description from a diverse range of disconnected members of the public. One example that has come to mind is that of a woman who observed a large, black "cat" on her property estimated around the 70 kg weight range. Her concern wasn't proving her credibility but protecting her young children from the animal she had observed and wanted the authorities to manage the situation. 
One thing that the hardcore sceptics struggle to explain away is why the large specimens observed by the public are almost always described as pure black.


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 25, 2012)

"At least four lions have been shot outside zoos and circuses in NSW over the past twenty years, three at Warragamba in two incidents and one at Broken Hill. Three lions also escaped from a circus in Coffs Harbour. It should be remembered that lions are more visible than other large cats which tend to be more secretive and cryptic. In 1992 a tiger escaped from a circus at St Mary's and was subsequently recaptured. A number of hoaxes, such as the flabbit, have been reported over the years. Yowies and bunyips are also reported from time to time."


----------



## Poggle (Jan 25, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Pygmy hippopotamus shot during Northern Territory hunting trip | News.com.au



I was going to say this also gordo. My wife grew up in humpty doo and bees creek. About 6 or so years ago she heard the horses carrying on out in the stable yards. When she got out there one of the horses was in the corner shaking. They put a light on him and he had deep lacerations either side of his rump. I will find the pics at home for proof, as it freaked me out. Vet couldnt explain it. 
I dont know what it was, but i saw the cuts, so i am not passiing off anything. There was a zoo investigated i believe for the release of this hippo and possibly large cats from what i can remember?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah there was a private zoo that the hippo reportedly escaped from, apparently there are deer in the same region too.

I've also heard of monkeys on the cobourg penisular lol.


----------



## Perko (Jan 25, 2012)

Rog, does evolution work that quick?

These over grown run down cages used to house Lions, panthers etc, rumour was he let one go!
Coincidentally its just 2 properties away from Anderson's (pygmy hippo owner) other property at Mulgoa.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 25, 2012)

Craig , The original mountion lions were released as a male and female pair by the US forces at the end of 2nd world war . Their were US troops stationed here and these mointain lions were there mascots etc plus all the escaped big cats from the Lion safari etc combined to genetically inhance the the aussie panther into a illusive and superior killing machine , so that by now the prodgeny of these established panthers are moulded by evolution thus thriving here .
The excellant availability of prey in australian habitat also provides these magical mysterious creatures with the perfect enviroment to survive and thrive unhindered .

The end . lol
PS im taking the pisss... a joke etc


----------



## zack13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Do people realize that pumas/mountain lions/cougars aren't black? So Americans releasing them after world war 2 wouldn't do much to explain the black cats. I personally think it is clear that there are no big cats out there but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## lizardloco (Jan 25, 2012)

zack13 said:


> Do people realize that pumas/mountain lions/cougars aren't black? So Americans releasing them after world war 2 wouldn't do much to explain the black cats. I personally think it is clear that there are no big cats out there but whatever floats your boat.



I personally don't understand why EVERY single reporting is of a pure black cat, if they are just evolved ferals then I don't understand why they all have to be black and not different colours...
We all know that the colour black is not the best colour for hunting or blending into the habitat of Australia, Evolution is a bit 'smarter' than that...(This is to say if they are just evolved ferals)


----------



## ozestrange (Jan 25, 2012)

PMyers said:


> I can see what you mean about the presenter... I think he mislaid his tin-foil hat.
> 
> [EDIT] I also find it rather humorous that between episodes 4 and 6, where they had time to acquire their own leopard scat and send it in to the labs for testing, then get it back, that neither the woman presenting or the man being interviewed seemed to have changed their clothes. Are these the only clothes they own? Looks like a poorly constructed pile of conspiracy "scat", if you ask me.



Bizarre segue attempt. 
If govt subcontractors cannot tell the difference 
between canid and felid scats they have no right to attempt species id from scats.
Its that simple


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> So your saying the cat was over 3 foot tall and up to 5 foot long ?
> Head was higher than your bonnet ?



The one shot in Victoria by Kurt Engel that had DNA testing done that was found to be a feral cat was quite large I'll try and find the exact measurement.



zack13 said:


> Do people realize that pumas/mountain lions/cougars aren't black? So Americans releasing them after world war 2 wouldn't do much to explain the black cats. I personally think it is clear that there are no big cats out there but whatever floats your boat.



There's black pumas, cougars in the wild. They may or may not be in Australia but don't be to quick to rule it out based on colour.



waruikazi said:


> Pygmy hippopotamus shot during Northern Territory hunting trip | News.com.au



Cheers for sharing, i never new about this.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 25, 2012)

Argh..the army mascot story comes from the same bloke whose 20' taipan/coastal intergrade kept lying next to him to size him up for lunch.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

edstar said:


> check out this clip from about 3m 30sec: Part 4 Alien Big Cats - Animal X Natural Mystery Unit - YouTube
> 
> so the show gets some lepoard poo and sends it off too make sure, check this out from 1min. Part 6 Alien Big Cats - Animal X Natural Mystery Unit - YouTube
> 
> can watch the whole series if you want, the presenter gets annoying real quick but some good info in there! let us know what you think



Presenter took that one out of play for me.


----------



## ozestrange (Jan 25, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> There's black pumas, cougars in the wild. They may or may not be in Australia but don't be to quick to rule it out based on colour.



There is no evidence that a melanistic form of puma concolor has ever existed.


----------



## zack13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> The one shot in Victoria by Kurt Engel that had DNA testing done that was found to be a feral cat was quite large I'll try and find the exact measurement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There has never been a photograph, one shot or one killed in the wild. I find it hard to believe there are any black pumas in the wild. Especially once you consider the amount of hunting that goes on in America. They were wiped clean from the north east of the United States altogether through hunting. Yet still not a single black one killed.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

For all those who have pmed me that have asked about it wanting info and wanting to get involved in finding it, I'll get back to you asap i have things i have to do today thanks to my high maintenance gf. Cheers


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 25, 2012)

Has no-one paid attention to the fact that a lioness was shot and killed in Broken Hill?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

zack13 said:


> There has never been a photograph, one shot or one killed in the wild. I find it hard to believe there are any black pumas in the wild. Especially once you consider the amount of hunting that goes on in America. They were wiped clean from the north east of the United States altogether through hunting. Yet still not a single black one killed.



I just had a quick look at wiki mate I'm in a rush. and yes your correct on black pumas in wild. Black panther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dale1988 (Jan 25, 2012)

i find all of this very interesting i never knew about the hippo and had never even heard reports of big cats be them feral or not has everyone noticed in all the videos to they all appear to have rather pointy ears ive seen photos of panthers and they dont see to have very pointy ears


----------



## dean30bb (Jan 25, 2012)

ive seen/shot feral cats first hand for years and there not all black. to be honest probably only 20% are black. there are plenty of orange and tan and grey ect, and they are alot larger then your domestic cats. some are any where from 1.2 to 1.7 meters long. but thats head to tail tip. when you think about it cats have been in aus for so many years now, the amount of ferals that have escaped over the years and been living and breeding in the bush its no wonder they have evolved to become so large to prey on our massive roos ect

in conclusion there is no such thing as panthers and cougars in Australia they are only evolutionised feral cats. get out into the bush and see for your self instead of going off all these pictures that you see on your computer screens.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 25, 2012)

dale1988 said:


> i find all of this very interesting i never knew about the hippo and had never even heard reports of big cats be them feral or not has everyone noticed in all the videos to they all appear to have rather pointy ears ive seen photos of panthers and they dont see to have very pointy ears


But look at the body shape, looks like a big cat not a domestic cat.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 25, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> But look at the body shape, looks like a big cat not a domestic cat.




Yes... a panther is not a domestic cat. What he's getting out is go and find some big feral cats. If you do you will see that they too do not look like your dometic cat.
Ever seen a dometic cat built like a staffy, I haven't but I have seen feral cats built like that.

From the report I posted on post #67



> The heaviest feral cat (from Western Australia) on record at the Australian Museum weighed over 16 Kg.


----------



## dale1988 (Jan 25, 2012)

thats nice dean30bb there may be no solid proof that there is no big cats here but do you have proof to say there isnt? apart from noone has caught one yet? if you didnt already know about the hippo story would you have believed it to be true or shunned it just like you are with this subject?


----------



## ozestrange (Jan 25, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> The heaviest feral cat (from Western Australia) on record at the Australian Museum weighed over 16 Kg



The "record" means nothing..it was an anecdote..repeated several times..which somehow became a "record".
The Australian Museum has no evidence of any large feral cat like this which would be the one of the largest recognised felis cattus examples in the world if it was true.
It is not credible that Museum staff would not record meticulously this sort of amazing discovery.
I am not saying there are not monster ferals out there..just no bodies on the table so far.


----------



## miss2 (Jan 25, 2012)

have a look at the 'reports/sightings' page on this site. Australian Yowie Research


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 25, 2012)

ozestrange said:


> The "record" means nothing..it was an anecdote..repeated several times..which somehow became a "record".
> The Australian Museum has no evidence of any large feral cat like this which would be the one of the largest recognised felis cattus examples in the world if it was true.
> It is not credible that Museum staff would not record meticulously this sort of amazing discovery.
> I am not saying there are not monster ferals out there..just no bodies on the table so far.




So let me try and understand this... the record is invalid, but your also saying there is the possibility of monster ferals out there?


----------



## Australis (Jan 25, 2012)

dale1988 said:


> thats nice dean30bb there may be no solid proof that there is no big cats here but do you have proof to say there isnt? apart from noone has caught one yet?



This is an absolutely classic tactic deployed by those arguing from a position that has no evidence to back up the claims.

Carl Sagan always said it best _Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence_. 

Now to illustrate how hopelessly flawed it is to take this line of argument.
Using this type of logic (term used loosely) i could propose all these big cat sightings world wide are the result of shape shifting pink unicorns. Crazy ? Where is the evidence ? Pffft... ! Prove its wrong! :lol:





dale1988 said:


> if you didnt already know about the hippo story would you have believed it to be true or shunned it just like you are with this subject?



But the difference is with the hippo example, a hippo was shot and brought in.

What i find most disturbing is the apparent inability for many "believers" to accept the possibility of "large cat" sightings being down to a over sized feral cat... it just has to be the mystical panther.
I agree with jack, it wouldn't surprise me if some or even most of these sighting are swamp wallabies.
Being a land owner/farmer etc for multiple decades doesn't lend any weight to the sightings for me personally.. ive seen too many green tree snakes become taipans thru the highly regarded unquestionable identification skills of farmers.


----------



## ozestrange (Jan 25, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> So let me try and understand this... the record is invalid, but your also saying there is the possibility of monster ferals out there?



Yes..and yes.. 
As someone already posted..if a pymgy hippo (which are not renowned for being stealth like) can run around in the NT for several years without being found..then why not anything else..and the elephant in the china shop was the lioness found next to the road that was shot in the 1980`s outside Broken Hill..
The NSW dept of primary industries NEVER investigated where it came from.?
Soooo..they will always say they have never seen any hard evidence of large felids presented to them..
Its a pea and thimble game..you just have to watch their hands.. 
The other "argument" is the "_I have X amount of time on the land and I have not seen X so X does not exist"
_Its called "Argument from Personal Incredulity" and is a logical fallacy..
Implying that the claimant has some amazing font of bush knowledge that covers most of Australia..the same people would have sneered if the hippo was just reported as a sighting.


----------



## dale1988 (Jan 25, 2012)

australis im not saying it is a panther im just saying that if noone had of brought the body of the hippo in it would not have been believed there is always a possability that there is something out there it may be a feral cat it may not be honestly it dosent concern me any which way unless i am confronted by 1 of them lol but i was just adding my 2 cents i just think the whole subject is very intersting


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 25, 2012)

We cannot say that the sightings are not a large feral cat. Since these animals have been shot and brought to the table by multiple people. At the same time, i still believe of the POSSIBILITY of a big cat in the bush. This is a subject that intrests me alot, i wish i didnt have uni and was able to go do my own research out in the bush. I enjoyed the Alien Big Cats videos, but why the hell is that old man so annoying? He left a bad taste in my mouth...


----------



## k-allen (Jan 25, 2012)

Close to where I live up in the Kangaroo Valley area there had been a number of sightings of a large black cat and also a number of foot prints found, but this was in many years ago. But still a very interesting controversial subject.
I remember camping about 4 or 5 years a go at Coolendel (a camping area up the Shoalhaven River) My parents and I set up our tent and had made our way to the BBQ area. While I was flashing torch at the other camp sites I shone the torch towards ours and my dad spotting two eyes appear in our campsite. As soon as I had done this the figure had move quickly under a set of poles and railing with the back curving like what a cat would do touching the railing. Wasn't black but more of a light brown colour, but very large.
Anyway still some interesting stories of people's expirence


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 25, 2012)

i would like to announe that i have reached the bottom of this !! Turns out it was my cat Tyson.....








Dont let his cuteness deceive you !! He is a monsterrrr 





Licking his lips after he demolished a massive kangaroo 






Here he was sizing up our neighbour's children as potential meals......


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 25, 2012)

My neighbor has a HUGE black cat......i will sell it for the right price, & you can call it a panther a puma or anything else you wish too!

Goodluck this afternoon Aussie, i hope you find something, like others, this story has interested me for awhile.


----------



## Basstones (Jan 25, 2012)

It's an interesting topic, that's for sure. I don't discount there being some oversized feral cats out there, in fact i'm sure there are. I'm sure they would account for some of these sightings.

However, there is still that side of me that doesn't write off the chance of there also being something more. There is some pretty serious terrain in there, and a lot of places that won't see much human activity. Who knows what could be hiding in there, especially if it is feline, cautious and doesn't want to be seen. Look at the giant squid, it's progressed from mythical sea monster to just another squid now...except even though we are now 100% certain it exists, good luck finding one.


----------



## El_Lagarto (Jan 25, 2012)

Feral cats would be less well fed than domestics and be riddled with parasites and disease. Why would they be any larger than the average cat and why don't we see huge domestics? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 25, 2012)

Kempsey has a black panther. There have been reports of positive sightings and a photo of a footprint was in the newspaper. A fella reckon he was within 5 metres away from the black cat before it jumped the fence and fled. These ppl claimed their goats were birthing stillborns, and that something was upsetting them. They believe it to be this cat stalking them in their paddocks.

Feral cats can get quite large - some have been known to reach a metre tall, but ppl who have seen the panther will swear that this cat was no feral pussy cat.


----------



## dale1988 (Jan 25, 2012)

it would still have to be 1 mean feral kitty to even attempt taking on livestock like cows


----------



## dean30bb (Jan 25, 2012)

El_Lagarto said:


> Feral cats would be less well fed than domestics and be riddled with parasites and disease. Why would they be any larger than the average cat and why don't we see huge domestics? Doesn't make sense.



ever heard of a maincoon cat they are close to double the size of a common domestic cat. how dose it not make sense? also feral cats have quite an array of food in the wild they could be better fed then most domestic cats.


----------



## Johnnyb (Jan 25, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Ok so I was staying at the girlfriends house lastnight out in Bilpin, kurrajong heights ( blue mountins) they have 25 acres with sheep, horses, chooks, and get roo's out in the mornings feeding on the cleared paddocks anyway my girls little brother was taking hay bales down on the quad to give them a feed just on dusk around 8 it was.. He came hooning up to the house on the quad with eyes the size of dinner plates yelling get dad there's a panther down watching the sheep being only 11 and about 4 foot tall he was ******* himself to say the least. So my girls dad drops his beer and went to the gun safe and grabbed his .308 winchester (rifle) and told me to grab the spotty and jump on the quad with him we went straight down to the paddocks where we found all the sheep and horses huddled to together in the corner of the paddock but couldn't see anything, after around half an hour of huddling in the bush with my girls stinky dad's arm pitts we gave up and went back to the house.
> 
> Long story short they did a head count of the sheep today and found that one was missing and we couldn't find any signs of it so we have now called a few mates and are going for a hunt a bit later the sarvo and tonight to see if we can find anything. Annd know it won't be shot if not necersery unless it's with a camera.
> 
> ...



I live in Bilpin and have spoken to many people who have SEEN the Big Cats... they are alive and well out here (as well as other parts of the east coast of Oz). Would your girlfriend's Bro or Dad be willing to talk to me about their recent experience?


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been looking at some Maine Coon cats, they're quite large:


Tantus Maine Coons- Australian Breeders of Maine Coon Cats
Home���� About Tachali���� About


----------



## zack13 (Jan 25, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> But look at the body shape, looks like a big cat not a domestic cat.



I'm curious as to how you can tell the difference because believe or not the puma which so many claim it is, is actually not a big cat. It is the largest of the small cats.


----------



## ozestrange (Jan 25, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> In this day and age, why do people still believe everything they see on the TV and read in the newspaper? You can learn some very interesting things when you learn to think for yourself!



If you read about the subject...you will be stunned to find out that people do think for themselves..and can do that when they are faced with something they do not understand.
Are books are no go zone as well.?
If books are out..then it would boil down to personal experience to make judgement calls on complex subjects..and the question would be..and what do you base your opinion on then??. 
Everyone can have an opinion...but not all opinions are equal. LOL


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I've been looking at some Maine Coon cats, they're quite large:


With the exception of the little girl in #7 they are all people holding the cats are using the fishermans pose. I would like to see an image of one with a tap measure. 

One of the major problems with these huge cat stories (aside from the lack of hard evidence) is that is not a simple matter for a mammal to get oversize, there are often limiting facts such as respiration, Hip dysplasia and heart problems. Not what you would expect in the wild. Case in point, oversized humans are hardly the type you would find hiking the kakoda trail


----------



## ozestrange (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> (aside from the lack of hard evidence)



Aside from the secondary and primary evidence..


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm becoming more an more convinced that there is something out there being oversized ferals, pumas, panthers there's alot of people that have witnessed or know people who have witnessed, personally I'm a fence sitter until i see it with my eye own eyes but find it quite interesting that some people just deny it and say na nothing out there and thinking the people who state they have seen something or know people that have are just plain dreamers or are not bush smart so to say, with the numbers of sightings i don't think it can be ruled out that there is nothing going on out there. I more interested the more i look into it. 

JohnyB I will PM you shortly. 

If anyone has any pictures of big ferals from hunting would be appreciated if you can post them up. Heres another video to check out of livestock has a few graphic pictures of livestock and two farmers that are convinced there's something out there..

Australia's Big Cats - YouTube

Theres also pictures of the large cat that was shot by Kurt Engal in Gippsland but I'm having trouble posting them up if anyone knows the photos I'm taking about can you please post them up for me.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 25, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> I'm becoming more an more convinced that there is something out there being oversized ferals, pumas, panthers there's alot of people that have witnessed or know people who have witnessed, personally I'm a fence sitter until i see it with my eye own eyes but find it quite interesting that some people just deny it and say na nothing out there and thinking the people who state they have seen something or know people that have are just plain dreamers or are not bush smart so to say, with the numbers of sightings i don't think it can be ruled out that there is nothing going on out there. I more interested the more i look into it.
> 
> JohnyB I will PM you shortly.
> 
> ...



I believe you, but end of the day, pics or it did not happen.


----------



## El_Lagarto (Jan 25, 2012)

dean30bb said:


> how dose it not make sense? a



hmm...

I don't think your average feral would have a bowl full of nutritious treats and kibble put out for it every day so I think it's safe to assume they are not as well fed as domestics.

The fact is that the the genes for huge size simply don't exist in cats and despite improved nutrition and disease control, cats have stayed pretty much the same size since they were first domesticated.

See below link, it is consistent with Fuscus' comments re giantism. it even refers to the Gippsland giant cat as a case study.

THE MYTH OF GIANT FERAL CATS


----------



## ozestrange (Jan 25, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> I'm becoming more an more convinced that there is something out there being oversized ferals



There is mate.
Gave up waiting for you to reply to the pm.
I am out of here..


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

ozestrange said:


> There is mate.
> Gave up waiting for you to reply to the pm.
> I am out of here..



lol you were writting that comment as I was replying to the pm, once you get it get back to me.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 25, 2012)

ozestrange said:


> If you read about the subject...you will be stunned to find out that people do think for themselves..and can do that when they are faced with something they do not understand.
> Are books are no go zone as well.?
> If books are out..then it would boil down to personal experience to make judgement calls on complex subjects..and the question would be..and what do you base your opinion on then??.
> Everyone can have an opinion...but not all opinions are equal. LOL



If you had looked properly you would have seen that what you actually quoted was my *signature *which comes up at the bottom of every post I make, it has nothing to do with this particular subject. LOL.



Fuscus said:


> With the exception of the little girl in #7 they are all people holding the cats are using the fishermans pose. I would like to see an image of one with a tap measure.



I'd like to see a photo like that too, I'll see if I can find one.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> I believe you, but end of the day, pics or it did not happen.



lol I'm surprised that comment hasn't come up earlier. There is pics mate my computer just won't load them up on here for some reason, if you can do me a favor and search Kurt Engal large feral cat shot there's two pictures, one of him posing behind his dirt bike with it strung up in a tree and one with it roped up at his house..


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 25, 2012)

Pictures can lie, very easy. Hold something out in front of you and it can look bigger than it is. How many ppl claim to have photo footage of ghosts or UFO's yet still plenty don't believe them that it could be true. Ppl have given the media blurry images that may look like panthers, but I have never seen a clear, in focus shot. Besides, if they really are in our bush, why are they so scarce? There has been sightings for years yet they aren't breeding in large population and cubs are never seen. Why are they only witnessed by few yet others can spend days in the bush and see nothing?


----------



## viciousred (Jan 25, 2012)

El-Largato have you ever heard of natural selection?
A bigger cat, can catch larger food items, there for eat more, and feed more young. over the years, the biggest cats survive, sure there are little ones out there but there most likely fresh lines from recent ferals, there would be bloodlines out there from 200 yrs ago at least. plenty of time for it to happen. big cat+big cat= Bigger cats. how do you think we have created the cat breeds we have? selective breeding. out there is the same things. survival of the fittest. Sure they may not be leopard size but they are bloody big.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 25, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> lol I'm surprised that comment hasn't come up earlier. There is pics mate my computer just won't load them up on here for some reason, if you can do me a favor and search Kurt Engal large feral cat shot there's two pictures, one of him posing behind his dirt bike with it strung up in a tree and one with it roped up at his house..



Just reading

Scribbly Gum Forum: content of posts and threads


----------



## viciousred (Jan 25, 2012)

To get the size of a Maine Coon Google the" breed standard for showing Maine Coons" it will have all the measurements


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> Pictures can lie, very easy. Hold something out in front of you and it can look bigger than it is. How many ppl claim to have photo footage of ghosts or UFO's yet still plenty don't believe them that it could be true. Ppl have given the media blurry images that may look like panthers, but I have never seen a clear, in focus shot. Besides, if they really are in our bush, why are they so scarce? There has been sightings for years yet they aren't breeding in large population and cubs are never seen. Why are they only witnessed by few yet others can spend days in the bush and see nothing?



I agree with you, pictures can be deceiving to say the least though the photos I'm talking about are of a very large feral cat that was shot in Gippsland by Kurt Engal a few years ago when he was hunting samba deer and came across the animal,they are quite clear shots and one of the shot in particular show the size of the animal and have things to judge the size of it in the foreground.



Jeffa said:


> Just reading
> 
> Scribbly Gum Forum: content of posts and threads



yeah I've had a quick look over that same thing that was the one I'm talking about though there are no pictures of it there. Did you see the photos I'm talking about..


----------



## viciousred (Jan 25, 2012)

Maine Coons at CFA show - YouTube


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 25, 2012)

El_Lagarto said:


> hmm...
> 
> I don't think your average feral would have a bowl full of nutritious treats and kibble put out for it every day so I think it's safe to assume they are not as well fed as domestics.
> 
> The fact is that the the genes for huge size simply don't exist in cats and despite improved nutrition and disease control, cats have stayed pretty much the same size since they were first domesticated.



When they're hungry enough, big cats will eat small cats. When only the biggest survive and breed..it's called 'Natural selcection' Crazy! And 'cats have stayed pretty much the same size since they were first domesticated'?? You don't really think that's true, do you?
'


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

viciousred said:


> Maine Coons at CFA show - YouTube



check this out this and the savannah cat at the top the list next to the video..

SEE ONE OF THE MOST EXPENSIVE PET CATS IN THE WORLD - YouTube


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 25, 2012)

This Maine coon is 48 inches long and weighs 35 pounds:

Biggest Maine Coon Cat; the Largest Maine Coon Cat is Leo, Guinness World Record holder

Bigger than the average Maine Coon, but the average ones are still bigger than most other breeds.



> Maine Coons are one of the largest breeds of domestic cat. Males weigh from 15 to 25 lb (6.8 to 11 kg) with females weighing from 10 to 15 lb (4.5 to 6.8 kg).[SUP][17][/SUP] The height of adults can vary between 10 and 16 in (25 and 41 cm) and they can reach a length of up to 40 in (100 cm), including the tail, which can reach a length of 14 in (36 cm)[SUP][18][/SUP] and is long, tapering, and heavily furred, almost resembling a raccoon's tail.
> 
> Maine Coon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dean30bb (Jan 25, 2012)

El_Lagarto said:


> hmm...
> 
> I don't think your average feral would have a bowl full of nutritious treats and kibble put out for it every day so I think it's safe to assume they are not as well fed as domestics.
> 
> ...



mate you have to be kidding your self if you dont think that natural selection wont create larger and stronger animals. i have seen large feral cats first hand.

over hundreds of years cats have become larger, there head shape and everything has evolved. i will post a picture later of a young cat we shot and had stuffed and it is alot different to domestic cats mate.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 25, 2012)

i have shot a lot of feral cats most are small normal looking cats although they are normally skinnier than mine. i have shot a huge tom out at cunnumulla he weighed 11 kgs and when held by tail at my shoulder height his head was on ground im 5'7. That was a one off yes he was black but he was a normal feral. Just because he breeds doesnt mean all his kittens will be large. It takes hundreds and thousands of years for that sort of evolution not a 100 years or so.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 25, 2012)

Seems like a lot of people on here have come accross large feral cats (myself included)... Unfortunately It would also seem like we are all lying/exaggerating according to scientific studies.

As it seems according to studies large feral cats (not the mythical black panther but large feral cats) are a genetic dysfunction and rare with low possibilities of passing on this genetic trait. Is it a possibility us witnesses have been seeing the same geneticly dysfunctioned cat with a very very big range as it has been reported in Cunnumulla, Barmah state forest (Vic-NSW border), Townsville even all the way up near Darwin.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 26, 2012)

It's all fun and games and speculation until someone gets attacked


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 26, 2012)

MathewB said:


> It's all fun and games and speculation until someone gets attacked



Government will cover that up as well


----------



## El_Lagarto (Jan 26, 2012)

Couldn't have said it better myself. Nobody is denying that the odd slightly larger than normal cat will pop up in the wild and possibly even survive to produce offspring. 

However, as Wrightpython correctly points out natural selection takes a very long time and, in my opinion, cat's haven't been in Australia long enough for that to take place. 

Think about how hard it is to even line breed for a particular trait in reptiles (or any other animal) and the amount of variation you see in each clutch. In the wild line breeding would be extremely rare and probably a one off event. 

I have seen and trapped a lot of feral cats (mostly in central Australia) and none have been any larger than a normal domestic. That doesn't mean there aren't a few larger than average specimens out there in other areas but I don't believe it is the norm and the science backs up this view.

What, I know for sure is that there is no feral (domestic) cat in Australia that has 'evolved' to be size of average Leopard.




Wrightpython said:


> i have shot a lot of feral cats most are small normal looking cats although they are normally skinnier than mine. i have shot a huge tom out at cunnumulla he weighed 11 kgs and when held by tail at my shoulder height his head was on ground im 5'7. That was a one off yes he was black but he was a normal feral. Just because he breeds doesnt mean all his kittens will be large. It takes hundreds and thousands of years for that sort of evolution not a 100 years or so.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's just not true. How long did it take to develop the maine coon? 100,000 years? Good grief.


----------



## viciousred (Jan 26, 2012)

We aren't saying they have evolved to be the size of a leopard, but there are quite a few bigger then your average cat out there. 
Of cause there not going to be in central australia, not enough cover or water for a large cat let alone a black one. Most of the places they have been seen are with plenty of prey and water.with the speed with witch cats can breed its certainly more likely than not.....
If there arent big cats out there what is YOUR explanations for some of these things? kills that look nothing like any of our natives kills, the scratch marks on those cows?.......


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 26, 2012)

i actually i do believe one was shot and after testing proved to be a feral cat.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 26, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah there was a private zoo that the hippo reportedly escaped from, apparently there are deer in the same region too.
> 
> I've also heard of monkeys on the cobourg penisular lol.



I've seen the Cobourg monkeys and troops running around like headless chooks looking for them. They are black footed tree rats and from a distance easily mistaken for monkeys, especially when climbing trees.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 26, 2012)

When I was kid we used to set rabbit traps, one day we caught the biggest cat I've ever seen, not only was
it bigger than a domestic cat but the bulk/ muscles of the animal were unbelievable. 
Locals had always believed there were panthers in the mountains but after that , even tho it wasn't black I understood why people mistakenly believe they see panthers.

I also think that cats breeding in the bush would be a totally different kettle of fish than a cat that has run away and turned feral.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 26, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> When I was kid we used to set rabbit traps, one day we caught the biggest cat I've ever seen, not only was
> it bigger than a domestic cat but the bulk/ muscles of the animal were unbelievable.
> Locals had always believed there were panthers in the mountains but after that , even tho it wasn't black I understood why people mistakenly believe they see panthers.
> 
> I also think that cats breeding in the bush would be a totally different kettle of fish than a cat that has run away and turned feral.




Yeap... as I've said on a previous post I've seen feral cats built like bloody staffys, it's good to hear it ain't just me. A bit of reassurance that I'm not insane and seeing things that aren't there lol.


----------



## Wally (Jan 26, 2012)

I think people sometimes make the mistake of thinking the feral cat/dog problem is only a few decades old.


----------



## dale1988 (Jan 26, 2012)

so aussie pride have you made any head way with going out searching at all mate would love to know if anything else has been seen at all?


----------



## jahan (Jan 26, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> I think people sometimes make the mistake of thinking the feral cat/dog problem is only a few decades old.



I shot a few big feral cats in the late 70`s when i was
working out at Greenvale Qld.
There was alot around back then.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 26, 2012)

The particular story i was told was from a ranger who recons he saw an orange rangtang swinging around in the trees while they were on a chopper ride. The explanation he gave for it was that the illegal fishers keep monkeys and other animals on their boats for fresh meat. 

I'm not sure that i beleive that large monkies will survive in North Aus.



SteveNT said:


> I've seen the Cobourg monkeys and troops running around like headless chooks looking for them. They are black footed tree rats and from a distance easily mistaken for monkeys, especially when climbing trees.


----------



## viciousred (Jan 26, 2012)

"In the 1950s, a Russian geneticist named Belyaev began a long-term study of selection for tame behavior in foxes. The study was an attempt to domesticate the wild fox and make it behave like a domestic dog. By selecting and breeding the calmest fox pups from each litter with other gentle foxes, in 20 years Belyaev succeeded in turning wild foxes into tame, dog-like animals. In each generation, the selected foxes became tamer and tamer. 

But, the changes in behavior occurred simultaneously with changes in ear shape, tail position, and the appearance of a white muzzle, forehead blaze, and white shoulder hair. The white color pattern on the head is similar to many domestic animals. The dog- like foxes looked like Border Collies and would whine and wag their tails when people approached. Unfortunately, the pelts were of little value because few people wanted black and white fur hats."

In just 20 years they changed the foxes appearance completely...

Its been been over 200 years since cats got here, a fox has 1 litter a year, a cat can have 3 or 4 you do the math...

As for line breeding being extremely rare in the wild, almost every single species, the strongest toughest biggest male gets to do the mating. The strongest kittens survive and the strongest biggest mothers protect them the best.

As for there there not being any 200 yr old lines out there, what was there a mass extinction of cats i didn't hear about in the last 150yrs??....


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 26, 2012)

lets say that the a common house cat goes feral with other common house cats 150 years ago. with 3-4 litters a year, four or five years you have a large population of cats in a particular area. these cats then start to compete for food. the bigger and bigger cats get more food and breed more often. over 150 years the population continues to get bigger and bigger. a 150 years latter you have big big cats. and if you think about their only other competitors are other cats and foxes. so the bigger and meaner cats become more common. I think its unlikely that they are all black if they are cats. 
well thats my input


----------



## cement (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a sceptic, if they were out there in the numbers like they would have us believe, they would be getting photographed, trapped and shot!

Not much escapes mankind these days, Large feral domesticated cats I have seen and believe, panthers............

Fear magnifies. I know, I'm a snake catcher and talk to a lot of public who believe they have huge snakes in their yard, but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 27, 2012)

I will never forget that cat, it was chewing thru it's leg to get out. I know I have heard that story so many
times, but it actually was. We were only kids, but my brother wanted to take it home to show Dad, but he couldn't haul it that far, it was big!


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 27, 2012)

viciousred said:


> "In the 1950s, a Russian geneticist named Belyaev began a long-term study of selection for tame behavior in foxes. The study was an attempt to domesticate the wild fox and make it behave like a domestic dog. By selecting and breeding the calmest fox pups from each litter with other gentle foxes, in 20 years Belyaev succeeded in turning wild foxes into tame, dog-like animals. In each generation, the selected foxes became tamer and tamer.
> 
> But, the changes in behavior occurred simultaneously with changes in ear shape, tail position, and the appearance of a white muzzle, forehead blaze, and white shoulder hair. The white color pattern on the head is similar to many domestic animals. The dog- like foxes looked like Border Collies and would whine and wag their tails when people approached. Unfortunately, the pelts were of little value because few people wanted black and white fur hats."
> 
> ...



I saw that doco, it was fascinating. I think the whole thing was testing the premise of 'nature vs nurture' wasn't it? They even implanted 'wild' young with 'tame' mothers and vice versa, and the implanted wild remained so. It was the same with swapping litters from a day old, so the whole study basically proved that there is a genetic basis to domestication, at least when it comes to silver foxes.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

Engel Gippsland Big Cat - Where Light Meets Dark (www.wherelightmeetsdark.com)



dale1988 said:


> so aussie pride have you made any head way with going out searching at all mate would love to know if anything else has been seen at all?



Nothing mate, not even the sheep. There have been quite a lot of sightings around there area from I have been told from a few people on here that live around that area other than that nothing. On Sunday there's a crew coming to put sensor cameras up and having a look around there property to see if they find anything.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 27, 2012)

*Thylacine Sightings* near Brissy . Lets all keep our eyes peeled ....
Post Extinction Thylacine Sighting Google Earth Tour - Where Light Meets Dark ([url]www.wherelightmeetsdark.com)[/URL]


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> *Thylacine Sightings* near Brissy . Lets all keep our eyes peeled ....
> Post Extinction Thylacine Sighting Google Earth Tour - Where Light Meets Dark (www.wherelightmeetsdark.com)



photos or it didn't happen.

old footage (crappy quality) 1973 what do you think it is? Analysis of 1973 Thylacine Footage - YouTube


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe that they are very large feral cats. I also firmly believe that the diet that we feed our house cats essentially stunts them. Eating whole small mammals gives them the correct ratio of nutrients that can't be given to them out of a tin with all it's preservatives and grain byproducts.
Sure you'll find smaller feral cats but I think that's a case of the animals not being in a prey rich environment and that would limit their potential.
And yes, genetics plays it's part much like how there can be a large discrepancy in size between human siblings.
Think about food items for your reptiles. Whole food items like rats, mice, chickens etc are an infinitely better food than feeding the old school reptile sausage.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> I believe that they are very large feral cats. I also firmly believe that the diet that we feed our house cats essentially stunts them. Eating whole small mammals gives them the correct ratio of nutrients that can't be given to them out of a tin with all it's preservatives and grain byproducts.
> Sure you'll find smaller feral cats but I think that's a case of the animals not being in a prey rich environment and that would limit their potential.
> And yes, genetics plays it's part much like how there can be a large discrepancy in size between human siblings.
> Think about food items for your reptiles. Whole food items like rats, mice, chickens etc are an infinitely better food than feeding the old school reptile sausage.



I completely agree with you the diet of animals does play a big role on size, but to be taking on a full grown cow as some of these post have shown it would have to be one very large feral cat with a very large appetite. Also taking sheep wallabies and stripping them and with the photos of the large feral that had been shot by Kurt that measured an estimated 1.70m not including the head how are we to know that this was the animals maximum size.

I just ordered the book " Australian Big Cats An unnatural History of panthers" by Michael Williams & Rebecca Lang, Micheal is featured in quite a few of the links posted on the thread and has also posted on here so should be interesting.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 27, 2012)

Why is it assumed that the carcass is eaten by only 1 animal?


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 27, 2012)

I think we underestimate what cats are capable of.

I have friends in a neighboring town and they have to keep their male Bengal cat inside all the time or he kills chihuahua sized dogs and he's by no means a huge cat.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 27, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Why is it assumed that the carcass is eaten by only 1 animal?



good question.


----------



## scratchy (Jan 27, 2012)

I saw a large black feline up a river red gum in western NSW once, so I shot it inorder to have a closer look . To my surprise it ended up being a Felis catus, damn. Thought I saw going to be famous.


----------



## cement (Jan 27, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> I completely agree with you the diet of animals does play a big role on size, but to be taking on a full grown cow as some of these post have shown it would have to be one very large feral cat with a very large appetite. Also taking sheep wallabies and stripping them and with the photos of the large feral that had been shot by Kurt that measured an estimated 1.70m not including the head how are we to know that this was the animals maximum size.
> 
> I saw in the earlier footage in this thread that DNA proved the attacks on the cows were by dogs.


----------



## Wally (Jan 27, 2012)

People completely underestimate the impact wild dogs have had on the Australian ecology. 

http://www.australianalps.environment.gov.au/publications/general/pubs/factsheet-wild-dogs.pdf

I've spent quite a bit of time living in the Vic Alps. People up there have a healthy respect for what a wild dog pack can do.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jan 28, 2012)

In the early 90's, camping with friends & family in the State forest near Tatong, our good friend, who is a very mature, level headed intelligent bush man, went to the creek we were camping by to fill the billy. He bent down to fill it, as he was filling it he looked across the creek & he swears a black panthers head & front pushed through the bracken, had a couple of laps of water, saw him, shyed & took off. He too came bolting back to camp all wide eyed & shocked, telling us what happened and what he saw. To this day, he swears it was too big to be a feral cat & believes he saw a panther.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 28, 2012)

cement said:


> Aussie-Pride said:
> 
> 
> > I saw in the earlier footage in this thread that DNA proved the attacks on the cows were by dogs.
> ...


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > Can you point out what post it was in the thread, I can't find it..
> ...


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 28, 2012)

cement said:


> No , I can't be bothered looking back through all the you tube videos on the subject. It's there.



Fair call, same here. I'll just take your word for it.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I would be very interested if you found one, there would definatly be a buck in it, Hey i'll be your PR manager!


----------



## RyanBass (Jan 28, 2012)

When I was younger my mum got her mums cat when she passed away.
She told me it was a Maine coon, boy was that thing the most feral killing machine I've ever seen,
plus he was half the size between a small dog and a big (not massive) dog 
crazy mother f.r D:
my neighbor once told me he used 2 bite of all the other cats ears on the street. 
swear to god he was feral


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't see why people think feral cats wouldn't be larger than the domesticated ones. Survival of the fittest once they're in the bush. Better food much more exercise (no lying around on the lounge 24/7). Breeding with big tough
survivors as well. I nicked the below thought it was comparable (hope that is okay Wrightypython)


I pulled this off the miniature thread. It's by Wrightpython:-

"Short History Lesson in Miniture Dexters
Due to constant line breeding (otherwise known as inbreeding) a small proportion of calves were small and had terrible growth rates, the Angus breeders Association as clever as they are (McAngus burger) decided that instead of euthanising which was the common practise at the time that they would try breeding two minis and see what happened. 3 years later a small (but not as small as they are now ) cow gave birth to an even smaller calf. 
Wala a new breed is born but lessons not learnt. "

If smaller animals breed and produce smaller animals then why can't the same (but opposite) thing happen with cats?​


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 28, 2012)

What I cant work out is.....why hasnt anyone come across a dead one....you know like you see dead kangaroos etc.......they cant all be so secretive that they manage to die in secretive places that nobody ever sees ?


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 28, 2012)

alls good when intentions are good. 
i dont know if in nature it happens as fast as when we manipulate it. Sure there are big dominant animals in nature but the chances of two strong healthy oversize animals meeting breeding and then there offspring doing same with others offspring would be a lot harder.
With that example i gave it was over 15 generations of line breeding which caused problems the chances it happening in nature are rare, but in saying that every now and the you do get a goliath. When you look at animals evolving they do it for a reason, normally to catch prey or to not get caught as prey. Cats dont really need to evolve and get bigger because they are already finely tuned predators and getting bigger wont necessarily mean more food it just means more chance at beating up other males or females for breeding rights or feeding rights. It will be a long time before the puss puss we know evolves into something larger.



Fantazmic said:


> What I cant work out is.....why hasnt anyone come across a dead one....you know like you see dead kangaroos etc.......they cant all be so secretive that they manage to die in secretive places that nobody ever sees ?



My mother in law took photo few years back of a big black animal in paddock tail wrapped around its body as it was in sitting position, also of fresh dead deer carcass 4 meters of ground in tree. Dont know if it was big cat but it sure got me into the hunting mood.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> My mother in law took photo few years back of a big black animal in paddock tail wrapped around its body as it was in sitting position, also of fresh dead deer carcass 4 meters of ground in tree. Dont know if it was big cat but it sure got me into the hunting mood.



Do you think you could dig up that pic, scan and post? I know I'd be interested to see it, and I don't think I'd be the only one  
I've basically been checking back each time just in case someone posts up piccies, I can't watch vids on this thing, they send my computer into spasms


----------



## ellenjrech (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi dear Friend.............

Hi dear friend i am an australan .i love pet.


----------



## ajandj (Jan 29, 2012)

well... i've just spent ages reading this thread and watching the videos. This is amazing.

A lion shot and killed in Broken hill.. a Hippo in the NT..

I believe ther eis something out there but un xure what.

SOmeone way back in the thread said about all the sitings being a black cat.. I know whilst watching the videos l came across one with Servals and how over time and generations they are now not only the spotty leopard type colouring but jet black..
I am fasinated with this subject and now l can't stop looking for more info on the subject


----------



## zack13 (Jan 29, 2012)

I wonder if all the people in this thread who think they aren't ferals believe all non herpers when you hear their stories of cobras and 20 foot snakes etc.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> People completely underestimate the impact wild dogs have had on the Australian ecology.
> 
> http://www.australianalps.environment.gov.au/publications/general/pubs/factsheet-wild-dogs.pdf
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of time living in the Vic Alps. People up there have a healthy respect for what a wild dog pack can do.



Too true Wally. I saw a pack of wild dogs (not dingos) in the Cobourg Peninsular National Park bring down an adult Banteng cow. They were led by a big escaped pig dog. The Rangers and I tracked and shot them all.

In the 80s I was bailed up by a 12 pack of bullyxdingoes near Lake Torrens in FN SA. I shot and killed 3 and wounded 2 before they gave up on their dinner. And I only grabbed the rifle as a last minute thought. I was hunting fossils! These dogs too were pulling down cattle and big red roos. I got another 5 of the buggers over the next week and they really were hell beasts. The cockie was so happy he bought us a slab of beer, he reckoned they were dropping a cow a week for tucker and killing others just for fun.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)

They don't even need to be big dogs to do that kind of damage Steve. I see packs of camp dogs bringing down cattle on the flood plain behind my house, these camp dogs don't weigh much more than 20kg each.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> They don't even need to be big dogs to do that kind of damage Steve. I see packs of camp dogs bringing down cattle on the flood plain behind my house, these camp dogs don't weigh much more than 20kg each.



I'm with ya. Most of the pack that brought down the banteng were small dogs. Without the big one leading them they would be lucky to take out a possum!


----------



## finchie (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread has been a very interesting read. IMO I believe that they are feral cats. Those Maine coons are huge and could quite easily become much bigger. We have a Bengal that's just a year old and much bigger than my normal domestic cat already. Plus that thing is a prick for catching wildlife so have to keep it in an enclosure. So the thought of cats catching all sorts of wildlife and becoming much bigger doesn't sound that far fetched to me


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 29, 2012)

ellenjrech said:


> Hi dear Friend.............
> 
> Hi dear friend i am an australan .i love pet.



Chances of them being legit 'big cats' and not just big ferals are about as good as ellen being australian.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Jack sounds like a clown,how can so many people(inc.local farmers) who have seen this large black cat possibly have mistaken it for a wallaby(including the fact wallabies don't eat meat),totally different shape,movement style etc.many theories over many years include escaped from circus & mascot left behind by US soldiers in WW2.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 29, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> Jack sounds like a clown,how can so many people(inc.local farmers) who have seen this large black cat possibly have mistaken it for a wallaby(including the fact wallabies don't eat meat),totally different shape,movement style etc.many theories over many years include escaped from circus & mascot left behind by US soldiers in WW2.



who is jack I'm very confused lol


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 29, 2012)

ellenjrech said:


> Hi dear Friend.............
> 
> Hi dear friend i am an australan .i love pet.



He love pet looooong time.
He love it so much he wants to eat it, stir fry of course side of rice



SteveNT said:


> Too true Wally. I saw a pack of wild dogs (not dingos) in the Cobourg Peninsular National Park bring down an adult Banteng cow. They were led by a big escaped pig dog. The Rangers and I tracked and shot them all.
> 
> In the 80s I was bailed up by a 12 pack of bullyxdingoes near Lake Torrens in FN SA. I shot and killed 3 and wounded 2 before they gave up on their dinner. And I only grabbed the rifle as a last minute thought. I was hunting fossils! These dogs too were pulling down cattle and big red roos. I got another 5 of the buggers over the next week and they really were hell beasts. The cockie was so happy he bought us a slab of beer, he reckoned they were dropping a cow a week for tucker and killing others just for fun.



Easy way to tell if its dingo is if you can shoot it easy no dingo track bugger for 3 days back to lair with pups then miss chance at shot due to wind means dingo


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 29, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> He love pet looooong time.
> He love it so much he wants to eat it, stir fry of course side of rice



same same but different.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> He love pet looooong time.
> He love it so much he wants to eat it, stir fry of course side of rice
> 
> 
> ...



No idea what the first bits about but the dog pack were nothing like dingoes, a grubby bunch of mongrel camp dogs all shapes and colours. But the bitch leading them was no camp dog, some whitefella paid good money for that one. And lost it. Worm poo now.


----------



## ajandj (Jan 30, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> photos or it didn't happen.
> 
> old footage (crappy quality) 1973 what do you think it is? Analysis of 1973 Thylacine Footage - YouTube



well, sorry if this rains on your parade BUT... now before l say anything about the clip from you tube... remember, l am a firm believer that the Tassie Tiger is still out there in the wilds of Tassie.
I can't see how they can say it's extinct when there is so much of Tassie that is inexcessable to "most" people.

the footage... the second photo, where they circle the tail and talk about the talk... to me
it's a roo or a wallaby.. sorry... just my opinion.
Now remember, when l watched this l have just rolled out of bed after have 3 hours sleep, so please forgive me..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 30, 2012)

I was waiting till someone noticed the second photo that was blown up so blurry , its was clearly of pic of a roo etc.
plus all the other footage is of foxes or mange ridden dingo feeding trying to be passed off as tassie tigers ?? . 
Not one peice of "credible" in focus peice of video "ever" showing these so called black panthers ....


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 30, 2012)

ajandj said:


> well, sorry if this rains on your parade BUT... now before l say anything about the clip from you tube... remember, l am a firm believer that the Tassie Tiger is still out there in the wilds of Tassie.
> I can't see how they can say it's extinct when there is so much of Tassie that is inexcessable to "most" people.
> 
> the footage... the second photo, where they circle the tail and talk about the talk... to me
> ...



yeah I have to agree with you, thats a roo 100%



Wrightpython said:


> Easy way to tell if its dingo is if you can shoot it easy no dingo track bugger for 3 days back to lair with pups then miss chance at shot due to wind means dingo



Can you re-quote that so i can understand it, I've had a few goes at trying to understand what your saying and still have no clue..


----------



## jack (Jan 30, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> Jack sounds like a clown,how can so many people(inc.local farmers) who have seen this large black cat possibly have mistaken it for a wallaby(including the fact wallabies don't eat meat),totally different shape,movement style etc.many theories over many years include escaped from circus & mascot left behind by US soldiers in WW2.



this clown has seen quite alot of swamp wallabies take fright at human presence and bolt. 

my swamp wallaby hypothesis (to account for sightings near sydney) is based an the incredible similarity in colour, shape and movement style, which when coupled with the low sight ability of humans at dusk or night, plus the surprise of a bolting animal seen for milleseconds makes it more a plausible hypothesis than there being a breeding population of "panthers" that have remained undetected.

seriously reptile people, have a look through your field guides, pretty much every pissant little skink, gecko or blindsnake in this vast land has been catalogued, and yet some of you believe a very large carnivorous mammal has avoided us?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 30, 2012)

Big feral cats yes, panthers most likely not but I won't rule it out,IMO to many people have claimed to have seen them for me to just say no there not out there.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm with Jack on this.Adding to what he has wrote improvements with cameras,not to mention just about everyone has a camera these days, has not led to any clear photographs of said animals,same as UFOs,loch ness monsters,yetis etc


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 30, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I'm with Jack on this.Adding to what he has wrote improvements with cameras,not to mention just about everyone has a camera these days, has not led to any clear photographs of said animals,same as UFOs,loch ness monsters,yetis etc



I agree with you and jack the photo quality and the information that has been brought to the table about the situation is sketchy to say the least but with the number of sightings with farmers, so called bush wise people, the average joe bow I'm not going to rule it out, they may not be panthers but some new form of feral cat that has got size about it.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 30, 2012)

People mistake blue tongues for snakes in daylight hours all the time.Doesn't make them correct in any way though.


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2012)

Ahh now we're gettin to the bottom of it.

Fear and imagination, lovely little human attributes. Hand in hand with exaggeration.


----------



## MissFuller (Jan 30, 2012)

i was out the back helpin my sister with the horse feed a year or so ago and all the horses started goin nuts and we where lookin around and there was this big black ****er up on the train tracks in station st in thelmere and i know a few people who have seen it in belanglo state forest


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 30, 2012)

I parked my scooter outside the dairy... Nek minit... Got eaten by a panther...


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 30, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> i parked my scooter outside the dairy... Nek minit... Got eaten by a panther...


hahahahaha oh my god.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 30, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I'm with Jack on this.Adding to what he has wrote improvements with cameras,not to mention just about everyone has a camera these days, has not led to any clear photographs of said animals,same as UFOs,loch ness monsters,yetis etc



Well that's just rubbish! There are more yeti's out there than panthers. But obviously only one Loch ness monster.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 30, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Well that's just rubbish! There are more yeti's out there than panthers. But obviously only one Loch ness monster.


but then how would they breed?


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 30, 2012)

You're way too on the ball for a 13 year old shouldn't you be in bed?
BUT if they were a they then they could, ha ha


----------



## ajandj (Jan 30, 2012)

well, i was just talking to a very close friend about this same subject. Her and her hubby just looked at me stupidly and then eachother. 4 days ago they were driving between Morwell and Driffield (in Vic) and they say that they saw a huge black.. beast.. Not a feral cat, not a dog or roo.. I've done some research and we actually have quite alot of sightings near Yarram (vic) which is about40 km from where l live.. who knows..


----------



## snakebag (Jan 31, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> but then how would they breed?



Parthenogenesis?
Maybe it clones and can only do so once in its life cycle?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 31, 2012)

snakebag said:


> Parthenogenesis?
> Maybe it clones and can only do so once in its life cycle?


GENIUS!
We'll trademark it and call it the 'Loch CloNess Monster'


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Jan 31, 2012)

simply put its likely to be nothing more then a feral main coon considering domestic main coon males get to 20kg and redily available in australia in thepet trade


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 31, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I parked my scooter outside the dairy... Nek minit... Got eaten by a panther...



come on now you ride a scooter how can we take you serious lol  you've seen to many hippos



The_Dreaded_Pets said:


> simply put its likely to be nothing more then a feral main coon considering domestic main coon males get to 20kg and redily available in australia in thepet trade



whats a main coon? lol



Darlyn said:


> You're way too on the ball for a 13 year old shouldn't you be in bed?
> BUT if they were a they then they could, ha ha



if they were a they that means the there's three.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> whats a main coon? lol
> 
> .



The head of a group of racoons?


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 31, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> whats a main coon? lol



You can't touch that! :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jan 31, 2012)

Back around 1996-2003 I was invloved in a secret project to breed and release black panthers in various locations in Australia.
We also had to then either trap or shoot and remove the panthers once they had been "sighted" enough times (generally around 10-20 sightings).
The non-disclosure agreement I signed expired recently so I am now able to talk about it.
I'm pretty sure it was a ploy by the Liberal government, but I'm not sure what their aims were.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 31, 2012)

Magpie said:


> Back around 1996-2003 I was invloved in a secret project to breed and release black panthers in various locations in Australia.
> We also had to then either trap or shoot and remove the panthers once they had been "sighted" enough times (generally around 10-20 sightings).
> The non-disclosure agreement I signed expired recently so I am now able to talk about it.
> I'm pretty sure it was a ploy by the Liberal government, but I'm not sure what their aims were.



do you also ride a scooter and wear a tin foil hat? I breed purple spotted monkeys you want one?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 31, 2012)

Magpie said:


> Back around 1996-2003 I was invloved in a secret project to breed and release black panthers in various locations in Australia.
> We also had to then either trap or shoot and remove the panthers once they had been "sighted" enough times (generally around 10-20 sightings).
> The non-disclosure agreement I signed expired recently so I am now able to talk about it.
> I'm pretty sure it was a ploy by the Liberal government, but I'm not sure what their aims were.



I heard about that. We were the guys re-introducing _Megalania priscus _in the Blue Mountains. I'm suprised we did'nt run into you guys. I think one of our lizards got one of your cats... sorry


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 31, 2012)

Aussie-Pride is this the photo you keep bringing up?







For something that was supposedly taken in 2005, it is an extremely poor excuse of a photograph mate and does not look very real to me at all. Not to mention how far away Kurt is standing and how close to the camera that 'corpse' is... Pretty sure this is referred to as 'photo manipulation'.

People keep bringing up sightings of panther's, yeti's, big foot etc. as they like to believe in something. Panther's have been _apparently_ sighted since the early '60s, yet not *ONE* clear/in focus image has ever surfaced?? Cool...

To the people who keep bringing up news articles as references... You are quick to laugh at the media when they talk about their everyday rubbish, but stand behind them and believe all their dribble when they bring up a subject that you have some belief in..? 

Hunters always have a great camera handy to take nice/in focus photographs of big game they have shot, yet when ever they get a shot of something that is supposedly out there, they either don't have a camera handy OR it looks like it was taken with a toaster. How convenient...

Anyway, good luck on your quest AP (and who ever is joining him), be sure to have your toaster handy to get another infamous photo of the elusive black panther.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to make the point here and now that I don't believe one way or another; it's one of those things where I'll enjoy a good yarn yet reserve judgement until there's indisputable evidence one way or the other. However, take into consideration cases such as the Myanmar snub-nosed monkeys; first documented in 2010 and not photographed until this year. Beforehand there were most likey only bush-tales about these animals and, lets face it, given their appearance they would have been difficult to believe.
Yes, they live in the wilds of Northern Burma and that's some pretty dense vegetation to hide in (understatement), but Aussie boasts some pretty intimidating bushlands as well. 
The way I look at it is this; I haven't personally combed every inch of this country, nobody has. I can't look under every rock and into every bit of scrub or up into every tree at once either, so if somebody's got a good tale to tell of the panther which stole their pig or the thylacine glimpsed on the edge of the light from a campfire I'll put my feet up and listen without judgement. It's not to say I believe it, but at the same time who doesn't like a good yarn?


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2012)

I do the same mate, every time i go on a snake call I take my campfire and poof(to put my feet up on, you clowns), and listen in rapture to the stories. Diamonds at least 15 ft and as thick as a mans leg AT THE WAIST!... Eastern browns with heads 3 inches WIDE! 

I walk out of there with a 4 ft diamond and a swampie. But oh the stories I have to tell!!!


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

cement said:


> I do the same mate, every time i go on a snake call I take my campfire and poof(to put my feet up on, you clowns),



Just to save confusion, please tell me you meant a 'pouffe'?


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh is that what it is? I just figured calling all the cheeky, lateral thinkers clowns would suffice.:lol:


----------



## Poggle (Jan 31, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Just to save confusion, please tell me you meant a 'pouffe'?



*giggles inside*


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 31, 2012)

Poggle said:


> *giggles inside*



If you giggled outside there may be a chance of spotting a panther.


----------



## lynchette85 (Jan 31, 2012)

Funny how many of us think we are experts on what "doesn't exist".. Just because you haven't seen something with your own eyes does not necessarily mean it doesn't exist! How old are we seriously?? You go on about photographic evidence.. How many people walk around in remote bush land with a camera at the ready just in case they happen to see a panther-like creature??!! It's not like these sightings have been planned or expected at the time they occurred! When you get up in the morning do you think to yourself "gee I'd better make sure I have the camera ready today cos I'm gonna see a panther out in the bush and it's my duty to get indisputable evidence for all those non-believers out there"??!!

Now that I've had my rant.. I grew up on 600acres of very remote bushland. When I was about 9 my mum and older (teenage) brother came home looking like they had seen a ghost.. Inside the tree line they had thought they'd seen a "razorback", but bigger than they would have ever imagined.. Intrigued they had ran up the hill after it, and as it ran they couldn't beleive what they were looking at.. A feline the size and build of a lion, only very dark and thickset, slipped away into the bush near our house. Not an overgrown feral! In the months that followed we found claw marks gouged out of trees well above head height, sheep and cow carcasses that had been partially skun and torn apart, and pawprints.. My uncle made a plaster cast of one of these prints which was found along the creek bank only 50m from our house.. It was bigger than his fully outstretched hand.. We found the same prints on a dirt track following emu prints.. My mum used to walk to our back paddock every morning, and after all this was obviously always on the lookout.. She saw it clearly once, she said it was so surreal, there was no doubt whatsoever, it was sitting on a rock watching her only about 50m away.. She stopped and just watched it, it sat there staring at her for a minute then turned and ran off.. It's something she will never ever forget..
Much to my disappointment I never saw it, but I HEARD it once, and that's something I will never forget.. I was outside with just my dog right on dark, when all of a sudden the dog started freaking out and whimpering and ran off to the house with its hackles up, and at the same time this noise I will never forget echoed up from the creek, so loud.. The only way I could think to describe it was a mixture of a lions roar and the sound corrugated iron makes when you shake it (weird I know but that's the best way to describe it).. Needless to say it instantly chilled me to the bone and for a minute I was frozen in terror (I was a kid), the distance between myself in the dark and the safe house seemed impossibly long, I knew without a doubt what had made that noise and it sounded sooo close.. Still gives me goosebumps thinking about it.. I spent years in remote bush land and had never heard anything like it, still haven't to this day, and I doubt many have..
Some of the locals also had sightings and similar signs with trees and stock torn apart.. One of our neighbours even had a 2 page article in a magazine about his experiences, in which there was speculation about the possibility of this being a Thylocoleo (extinct native marsupial lion).
Myself, my family and neighbours have absolutely no reason to lie about any of this or make up stories. We were always aware and on the lookout for this creature because it both frightened and fascinated us, and we felt slightly protective of our "Thylocoleo" (if that's what it was of course) because it was obviously something very special. No we never got a photo or found its body, and we never tried to shoot it, but that doesn't mean it didn't exist, because quite simply, no matter what anybody says, it did! 
So there's my story.. And if you think you saw a panther then you probably did and of course it's possible that these things exist out there and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 31, 2012)

So they saw something as big and scary as that and decided to run after it? Most people including me would be running the other way. :shock:


----------



## lynchette85 (Jan 31, 2012)

We all know the saying curiosity killed the cat


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 31, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> Funny how many of us think we are experts on what "doesn't exist".. Just because you haven't seen something with your own eyes does not necessarily mean it doesn't exist! How old are we seriously?? You go on about photographic evidence.. How many people walk around in remote bush land with a camera at the ready just in case they happen to see a panther-like creature??!! It's not like these sightings have been planned or expected at the time they occurred! When you get up in the morning do you think to yourself "gee I'd better make sure I have the camera ready today cos I'm gonna see a panther out in the bush and it's my duty to get indisputable evidence for all those non-believers out there"??!!



I go everywhere with atleast my phone in my pocket, which has a camera. Seriously who doesn't go everywhere without a camera?


----------



## lynchette85 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes me too.. This was 15yrs ago, we didn't carry our phones around our property because there was no mobile service and phones didn't have cameras then


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2012)

I went for walk a couple of k's around the point at Garadjugan (Java NP surf camp) one arvo and found cat prints on the beach. They were big (there are tigers there) and a heap of little kitten ones. BUT they were not bigger then my outstretched hand. I could see that they had spent the night on the beach there and probably moved into the jungle as I approached. The jungle is so thick a bloke with a full white surfboard can be standing 15 feet away and you cannot see him or the board through the bush. 

Maybe you could show us a photo of the plaster cast your uncle made?? I mean surely with so much evidence there would be at least one photo...


----------



## sunny_girl (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if your trying to take a photo of an animal 50 + metres away in the bush with a camera phone someone will be quick to tell you you took the photo with a toaster and that the quality is ****. And so around we go again...


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 31, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> I'm pretty sure if your trying to take a photo of an animal 50 + metres away in the bush with a camera phone someone will be quick to tell you you took the photo with a toaster and that the quality is ****. And so around we go again...



It's a moot point.


----------



## sunny_girl (Jan 31, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> It's a moot point.



Sorry...It's a what??


----------



## MathewB (Jan 31, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I go everywhere with atleast my phone in my pocket, which has a camera. Seriously who doesn't go everywhere without a camera?




Hobos


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> It's a moot point.



Most definitely. There are people out there who, with a panther posing perfectly still on a rock 5m away and with top of the range equipment, still manage to take a photo that looks like it came out of a $20 servo Nokia cameraphone from 2003. Not unlike myself...


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Jan 31, 2012)

a maine coon for those to lazy to google  is the largest domestic cat kept in as a pet males gro as big as a med dog and weigh aprox 20kg fem only weigh in at 10kg. google male maine coons n look at the pix ull be supprised just how big a house cat can get and you can get them in pretty much any colour aswell as they come in pollydactal form (extra toes )


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> Sorry...It's a what??



Moot = debateable.


----------



## lynchette85 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cement I'm not sure exactly what you're getting at.. Because your tiger prints on the beach weren't as big as your hand my prints can't possibly be that size?? And what relevance does not being able to see a tiger through thick jungle have to the Australian bush?? And no there aren't any photos of the cast as we had the cast itself, I don't know where it is now I assume my uncle still has it.. We have never been out to prove anything so haven't felt the need to collect "evidence"


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 31, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> Yes me too.. This was 15yrs ago, we didn't carry our phones around our property because there was no mobile service and phones didn't have cameras then



Mate, I'm talking about sightings in recent times, not 15+ years ago. Even iPod's have decent enough cameras these days.

Like I said, there's always a camera handy when some big game is caught, but when it comes to spotting something elusive (or as I like to call it, non-existant), there's not a camera in sight.

And yes, if people have been seeing these 'panthers' since the 60s, and I am yet to see *ONE* decent photo, to me, that means they don't exist...

50+ years to get and still not 1 decent image - the only one that keeps getting referred to is the one of Kurt and a headless corpse.

Sorry, but it's going to take a bit more than that to get me to believe mate.


----------



## lynchette85 (Jan 31, 2012)

To be honest I don't really care whether u beleive or not mate  you can live in your narrow minded little delusion if you so choose, I'm not here to debate or try to prove what I know to be true, I'm simply telling my story as was requested in the original post and supporting the FACT that it is entirely possible big cats and god knows what else exist in remote parts of our country.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 31, 2012)

Non believers are delusional eh? Talk about the pot calling the kettle...........


----------



## lynchette85 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not being open to the POSSIBILITY of things being true simply because you haven't seen them with your own eyes is delusional


----------



## Globe (Jan 31, 2012)

Once such a big i suppose you could say "myth" (not to say it is, but currently seems like it) becomes well known i'd say many people would just jump on the ban wagon so there's no real wonder as to why there's been so many sightings... i'm very skeptical when it comes to things such as this. In OP's YouTube video at 4:20 there's a bloke claiming to have "foot prints", "hair" & even "scats" now i think he's a perfect example for someone who's just looking for his 15 minutes... Would he not have had these things compared with other DNA samples?



SamNabz said:


> Mate, I'm talking about sightings in recent times, not 15+ years ago. Even iPod's have decent enough cameras these days.
> 
> Like I said, there's always a camera handy when some big game is caught, but when it comes to spotting something elusive (or as I like to call it, non-existant), there's not a camera in sight.
> 
> ...




+1, agreed.



MathewB said:


> Hobos



Lol...



Magpie said:


> Back around 1996-2003 I was invloved in a secret project to breed and release black panthers in various locations in Australia.
> We also had to then either trap or shoot and remove the panthers once they had been "sighted" enough times (generally around 10-20 sightings).
> The non-disclosure agreement I signed expired recently so I am now able to talk about it.
> I'm pretty sure it was a ploy by the Liberal government, but I'm not sure what their aims were.



Really? Would you consider an interview? Please contact me on 1300-7268437 (1300-PANTHER)


----------



## lynchette85 (Jan 31, 2012)

No doubt some of these are just idiots looking for their 15 minutes, I have to agree there, however generalizing and putting every sighting into that category is silly.. This is the first time I have "publicly" told my story, and only because
It was asked for by someone with a similar story.. You are of course entitled to your skepticism, but no one can ever prove without a doubt that something doesn't exist, just because there isn't yet rock solid evidence that it does. While some people are fame seeking crackpots, others truly have seen and experienced what they say they have.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 31, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Mate, I'm talking about sightings in recent times, not 15+ years ago. Even iPod's have decent enough cameras these days.
> 
> Like I said, there's always a camera handy when some big game is caught, but when it comes to spotting something elusive (or as I like to call it, non-existant), there's not a camera in sight.
> 
> ...



do you beleive in oxygen because as far as i can tell its an inert invisible odourless gas so you shouldnt be able to see it but i reckon you still believe it exists, Just because you havent seen something doesnt mean it doesnt exist. How many africans do you reckon see them in the wild and they have sh t loads more than we would, eventually someone will get a photo past the government coverups and then you will all see the light and when the farmers start sueing the government for lost livestock (which could be billions) we will know the real reason behind never seeing a good photo. If you did get a good photo imagine what the Gov would pay for it to disappear


----------



## Radar (Jan 31, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> when the farmers start sueing the government for lost livestock (*which could be billions*) we will know the real reason behind never seeing a good photo. If you did get a good photo imagine what the Gov would pay for it to disappear



That much? Gotta get me a couple of panthers....


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 31, 2012)

rednut said:


> That much? Gotta get me a couple of panthers....


not lost panthers lost sheep etc from panthers killing and eating. Its hard to say how many sheep a farmer in Vic could have lost, multiply that by the amount of farmers in Aus multiplied by 50 years means alot of compensation and if anyone knows how to get compo its farmers. Flood compo, Drought compo, Fire compo, salt compo and now Panther compo.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol @ the epic conspiracy theories coming out about now! Hahahaha!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 31, 2012)

he he he he he he

but drop bears ARE real!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 31, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Aussie-Pride is this the photo you keep bringing up?
> 
> Anyway, good luck on your quest AP (and who ever is joining him), be sure to have your toaster handy to get another infamous photo of the elusive black panther.




lol yeah thats a feral cat shot by kurt in 2005 when he was hunting deer,what do u mean by keeping bringing up? i was pointing out there was a big cat shot ferial or not its still a big cat lol 

my quest ( and who evers joining me)?? LOL where am i going? toaster? another photo of a panther, wheres the first one?


----------



## Globe (Jan 31, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> No doubt some of these are just idiots looking for their 15 minutes, I have to agree there, however generalizing and putting every sighting into that category is silly.. This is the first time I have "publicly" told my story, and only because
> It was asked for by someone with a similar story.. You are of course entitled to your skepticism, but no one can ever prove without a doubt that something doesn't exist, just because there isn't yet rock solid evidence that it does. While some people are fame seeking crackpots, others truly have seen and experienced what they say they have.



I meant no disrespect, sorry if you took it that way. As you say everyone is entitled to their opinion and that was just mine. I wasn't referring to your comment originally either


----------



## Renenet (Jan 31, 2012)

MathewB said:


> Hobos



Come on, even hobos have mobiles these days!


----------



## lynchette85 (Jan 31, 2012)

Globe.. Cheers


----------



## Australis (Jan 31, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> do you beleive in oxygen because as far as i can tell its an inert invisible odourless gas so you shouldnt be able to see it but i reckon you still believe it exists, Just because you havent seen something doesnt mean it doesnt exist.



You don't need to believe in oxygen, you can test for it.



Wrightpython said:


> How many africans do you reckon see them in the wild and *they have sh t loads more than we would*, eventually someone will get a photo past the government coverups and then you will all see the light and when the farmers start sueing the government for lost livestock (which could be billions) we will know the real reason behind never seeing a good photo. If you did get a good photo imagine what the Gov would pay for it to disappear



I lol'd at the population comparison. So far we dont even have evidence of one.


----------



## zack13 (Jan 31, 2012)

Do people know leopards are mostly nocturnal as well. Why would there be so many day sightings?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 31, 2012)

lol so we have come to the conclusion that there are large ferials, a hippo in NT, drop bears, hobos with mobiles and people take photos with toasters and apparently I'm going on a quest lol. Goood effort.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> apparently I'm going on a quest



Answer me these questions three, 'ere the other side you see...


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jan 31, 2012)

zack13 said:


> Do people know leopards are mostly nocturnal as well. Why would there be so many day sightings?



Because people can see in the daylight! If they are true, they may well be more active at night, but we cant see them as easily. Also animals will be active at any time if they are hungry.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 31, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Answer me these questions three, 'ere the other side you see...




wwwwhhhaaa??:shock: lol what questions am I answering? have you been talking with racoons again? lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

Well they're usually:
What is your name? What is your quest? And, what is your favourite colour?
The last has been known to be amended to "What is the air/speed velocity of an unladen swallow?" But that can be easily got around with the reply "African or European?"
For further clarification see Monty Python's The Holy Grail 

*sigh* I feel so _old._


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 31, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Well they're usually:
> What is your name? What is your quest? And, what is your favourite colour?
> The last has been known to be amended to "What is the air/speed velocity of an unladen swallow?" But that can be easily got around with the reply "African or European?"
> For further clarification see Monty Python's The Holy Grail



lol my head hurts. Monty python lol is this the one? 
Monty Python-Coconuts - YouTube :shock:


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't watch vids on this computer, but I'm guessing it's the argument on how Arthur got coconuts in England? (Classic lmao)
Try searching for "Monty Python - Bridge of Death"
While you're at it look for "Tim the enchanter", "Holy Grail - Black Knight" and "Holy Grail - Fearsome Beast" ... all classic Holy Grail scenes


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> I can't watch vids on this computer, but I'm guessing it's the argument on how Arthur got coconuts in England? (Classic lmao)
> Try searching for "Monty Python - Bridge of Death"
> While you're at it look for "Tim the enchanter", "Holy Grail - Black Knight" and "Holy Grail - Fearsome Beast" ... all classic Holy Grail scenes



hahaha this is a classic! loved the black knight part, I'm going to download the full thing n watch it.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 1, 2012)

This is off NSW DPI website 

[h=2]Introduction[/h]For more than 100 years reports have been made of large cat-like animals living feely within NSW. Some of the historical reports include the 'Emmaville panther', the 'Kangaroo Valley' panther and the 'Grampians puma'. Claims of a large black cat living freely in NSW have arisen because people persistently (albeit infrequently) see and report:

animals whose identity remains to be established; or
animals belonging to a known species – such as domestic cats _Felis catus_.
For the last decade NSW Department of Primary Industries (NSW DPI) has received reports of large unidentified cat-like animals. Recently areas west of Sydney that accommodate zones of bushland and National Park estate, have generated attention due to reports of large cat-like animals being sighted within the environment. The sightings have been reported from Lithgow in the west, Turill in the north and Yerranderie in the south. Reports have also been received as far south as Adaminaby and, occasional sightings at Cooma. 
In 2003 NSW Agriculture produced a report on black cat sightings within the Blue Mountains area of NSW. The report considered: discussions with staff of organisations such as NSW National Parks and Wildlife Service and the Rural Lands Protection Board (now the Livestock Health and Pest Authority); the opinions of available evidence by an expert panel; a database of large cat sightings collected from a community based organisation set up to receive sighting reports; reports of predation, scratches on trees, casts of footprints and faecal, fur and hair samples. The report however concluded that none of the available evidence conclusively proved the presence of free-ranging exotic large cats in NSW.
[h=2]Social impacts[/h]Media reports covering 'black cat' sightings have proliferated over the last 10 years, particularly in north-west Sydney newspapers and on radio broadcasts. The media coverage has assisted in making the wider-community aware of the 'black cat' phenomenon. Many community members who believe there is a large cat-like animal or claim to have sighted the animal express fear and concern over the potential for the animal to attack people or animals within their community. Some members of the community claim that there have been stock losses, (horses, cattle and sheep) as a direct result of predation by a large cat. Domestic pets (dogs, cats and chooks) have also allegedly been maimed or killed by the cat.
[h=2]Role of NSW Government[/h]A community group from the Grose Vale area has indicated a strong expectation that NSW government has a responsibility to resolve the community's concerns regarding the black cat phenomenon. Many National Parks exist in close proximity to where the large cat sightings have been made. Consequently the Grose Vale group has identified the National Park estate as providing habitat to support the long-term survival of a large cat-like animal. The Grose Vale group has questioned the roles of government departments, suggesting that the Department of Environment and Climate Change and NSW DPI should take effective action regarding large black cat sightings. 
[h=2]Arrangements in place to make reports of large-cat sightings[/h]NSW DPI met with the community group from the Grose Vale area to consider the group's concerns with increasing number of large cat sightings in the area and the potential threat posed to the public by such an animal. NSW DPI proffered to collect and collate information about animal sightings and other events related to this matter. To this end the Department published an 'unidentified animal reporting form' on its external website and produced a document entitled 'black cat' identification. The document was developed to assist with determining what the unidentified animal might be and provide a guide to collecting evidence of the animal. The 'unidentified-animal' report form and the 'black cat' identification guide can be found at the following webpage: http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/agriculture/pests-weeds/vertebrate-pests
In addition to the NSW DPI reporting form, people wishing to make a report of 'unidentified-animals' are able to continue contacting the Grose Vale group to provide their information. The Grose Vale group have collected about 335 reports of sightings over a 10 year period. 
[h=2]Eyewitness testimony[/h]For many years eyewitness descriptions of large cats have been collected by community groups such as the Grose Vale community group and through the NSW DPI Unidentified Animal Report Form. Sightings have also been reported to NSW Police, the National Parks and Wildlife Service, the Moss Vale Rural Lands Protection Board and NSW DPI. These sightings range from distant glimpses to close encounters. Other claims include large scratches on trees and instances where goat and sheep carcasses were found in trees. 
The most common description of the unidentified animal is of a large-cat like animal of a similar size to a large dog and the colour is almost always described as grey or black. However by themselves, the eyewitness reports are not a reliable scientific resource. 
[h=2]Accumulation of evidence[/h]Objective evidence including film, photographs, casts of footprints, faeces for DNA analysis and fur and hair samples for analysis has been provided to assist with identifying the source of the unidentified animal reports, however none of the evidence conclusively proves the presence of free ranging - large cats. Further examples of evidence reported include:

Claims that there have been numerous attacks on livestock, peacocks and wallabies. In most cases it has not been possible to determine what predator actually attacked the livestock and wildlife but there is no evidence that the damage was caused by an exotic cat.
A number of trees with large scratch marks on them have been photographed. Similar scratches have been seen on galvanised iron on a shed at Grose Vale and in the New England area of NSW. It has been postulated that the scratches were made by a large cat however there is no evidence to support this theory.
Numerous photographs and some plaster casts have been taken of paw-like prints in mud and sand and also on concrete and other hard surfaces. Some of the paw prints have been found to be consistent with those of a medium sized cat. However none of the evidence provides conclusive evidence of the existence of a large-cat and the most likely origin of the prints is from dog paws.
NSW DPI and the Grose Vale group have sent a number of hair, saliva and faecal samples to recognised Australian experts for identification. None of the analysis results have indicated cats as the origin of the samples.
A group of experts was convened by NSW DPI to consider video footage of a large black cat filmed at Lithgow. The group concluded that the animal filmed was a very large feral cat, two to three times normal size. This was based on the profile of the animal and the shape of it head and ears. 'It was sitting very close to a large but obviously normal sized domestic cat. The group considered that a domestic cat would not be in such close proximity to a leopard or puma.
[h=2]Other theories on the animal's identity[/h]A number of theories have been postulated at to the identity of the unidentified animal/s. At times and under certain conditions many common animals may be confused with a large black cat such as a panther or black leopard. These include breeds of large dogs, swamp wallabies and large domestic /feral cats. Domestic cats normally range in weight between 2.5 and 7 kg but can range in weight up to 16 kg. 
[h=2]Conclusion[/h]NSW DPI has continued to collect information on possible large black cat sightings since 2003 when the last review was undertaken. 
Whilst information has been provided there is still nothing to conclusively say that a large black cat exists. 
[h=2]Recommendation[/h]

NSW DPI should continue to collect reports of 'unidentified animals' through the NSW DPI public website. The report forms should be analysed for possible existence of large black cats.
If compelling evidence is presented that indicates a large black cat exists within NSW, consideration may be given to forming a whole-of-government taskforce to examine future options for handling this issue


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep looks like the govt is covering this one up!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 1, 2012)

i did hear that nsw DPI do beleive there is big black cats out there but dont want to alarm the community and get us hunters all rev'd up ! 

i have seen footage of a cow with large claws scars around the throat of a cow and large claw scars on the hinds of cows in a video on you tube which no native australian animal is able to make.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i did hear that nsw DPI do beleive there is big black cats out there but dont want to alarm the community and get us hunters all rev'd up !
> 
> i have seen footage of a cow with large claws scars around the throat of a cow and large claw scars on the hinds of cows in a video on you tube which no native australian animal is able to make.




I've seen the video your talkin about on youtube it's on here some where, I got told it had dna testing done on it and was found to be dogs.. In my opinion it doesn't look like a dog bite and i doubt a dog good make scratches that deep on a cow.. I'll find the video for ya.

Australia's Big Cats - YouTube 

that's one of them.


----------



## Beard (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never come across one but I reckon they're out there. A pig hunter I know claims to have seen big cats in the Brindies west of Canberra and around Misty Mountain, near Batemans bay. This bloke isn't prone to telling porky pies either.


----------



## ajandj (Feb 1, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> I've seen the video your talkin about on youtube it's on here some where, I got told it had dna testing done on it and was found to be dogs.. In my opinion it doesn't look like a dog bite and i doubt a dog good make scratches that deep on a cow.. I'll find the video for ya.
> 
> Australia's Big Cats - YouTube
> 
> that's one of them.



Yes but as with the DNA testing, maybe the results are.... ummm... not correct as with the scats that were sent for testing and came back dog with cat fur.. evern the scats collected from .. umm.. i think it was a leopards pen from a private zoo. It came back as dog or cat...
i'm just sayin'


----------



## -Peter (Feb 1, 2012)

Many years ago I seen one, I seen it up real close like, so close you could smell the Lucky Tom on it's breathe. A giant black beast sitting on my chest. "What the f%$# was that" I yells and sees the last bit of it as it leaps out of the window.
"Thats the cat we're looking after" says my girlfriend. "thats no cat says I, that be a panther for sure".
Sorry no pics.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

ajandj said:


> Yes but as with the DNA testing, maybe the results are.... ummm... not correct as with the scats that were sent for testing and came back dog with cat fur.. evern the scats collected from .. umm.. i think it was a leopards pen from a private zoo. It came back as dog or cat...
> i'm just sayin'



so basically the DNA testing that was done isn't 100% full proof of what the animal could be?


----------



## -Peter (Feb 1, 2012)

Of course not, it was done by scientists and we know they are in cahoots with the Gubment.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

-Peter said:


> A giant black beast sitting on my chest.



lol ever thought of quitting your day job and being a comedian?


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 1, 2012)

ajandj said:


> Yes but as with the DNA testing, maybe the results are.... ummm... not correct as with the scats that were sent for testing and came back dog with cat fur.. evern the scats collected from .. umm.. i think it was a leopards pen from a private zoo. It came back as dog or cat...
> i'm just sayin'



Do you have a source for this?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Of course not, it was done by scientists and we know they are in cahoots with the Gubment.




cahoots?? Gubment?


----------



## Beard (Feb 1, 2012)

A few weeks back I had the biggest Feral cat I've seen in the cross hairs of a .223 but I muffed the shot and was a bit low, sending a heap of rock into its face and giving it the fright of its life. I was stunned at how big it was, almost Kelpie sized but definately a cat. No pics obviously cause I missed :x

Made up for it with 8 foxes that night though 



Aussie-Pride said:


> lol ever thought of quitting your day job and being a comedian?



What if his day job is comedy? Does he quit comedy and become a serious and productive member of society?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

Beard said:


> What if his day job is comedy? Does he quit comedy and become a serious and productive member of society?



with comments like "A giant black beast sitting on my chest." I'd say he has a good future in comedy.


----------



## ajandj (Feb 1, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Do you have a source for this?



yer it's documented... umm.. let me see if l can find the clip
Animal X Natural Mystery Unit - Australian's Alien Big Cats - YouTube

if it's notin the link above then it's in this one.. Both are a really good watch, long but good

UNCONVENTION 2010: Rebecca Lang - Australian Big Cats - YouTube


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> Cement I'm not sure exactly what you're getting at.. Because your tiger prints on the beach weren't as big as your hand my prints can't possibly be that size?? And what relevance does not being able to see a tiger through thick jungle have to the Australian bush?? And no there aren't any photos of the cast as we had the cast itself, I don't know where it is now I assume my uncle still has it.. We have never been out to prove anything so haven't felt the need to collect "evidence"



I'm not getting at anything. Just giving one experience I have had with big cats in the wild. See the gap between the two statements, one stops and the other starts.
I do find it funny though, how if an animal like that was cruising near your house, you wouldn't make some determined effort to see it. It really isn't that hard to set up blinds, motion sensors, cameras or spotlights and actually get to the bottom of it. 

Space

New statement not aimed at Lynchette85, At the end of the day regarding this topic there would be hundreds of hunters who would be keen to get dressed up in camo and stake out parts of the bush to be the FIRST PERSON with credible evidence. It would be worth dollars to the lucky punter and would pay his expenses plus for sure. 
A lot of country folk and farmers are so scared of snakes that they kill them on site and exaggerate the experience, and these are their own native animals. some of the stories I have heard come of country people's mouths is astonishing. One of my mates has even just been doing ven snake knowledge courses to the Aboriginal people of western sydney because they have lost the knowledge of the animals.
My point is that even people on the land are prone to fear magnifying sights and experiences. When there is heaps of words but no evidence well.... Even our own minds change what we see over time... memory is not a photo image that stays exactly the same to a hell of a lot of the population.
Bring on the evidence I say, and make us all eat our hats!
Until there's evidence I don't completely believe anything ,anyone says.


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah well Cement you're entitled to your scepticism  I know something was out there


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 1, 2012)

Its not beyond the realms of possibility that an introduced big cat has escaped from circus or a private zoo, or whatever,
maybe even two.
There was a hippo shot by pigshooters in Darwin wasn't there.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, on a serious note I suppose when you have arsewipes like Warren Anderson with private zoos theres a possibility of any animal being out there.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 1, 2012)

Aussie Pride, when you have a pic of your Panther or large cat (either way I belive you). Post it when you can until then be ready to accept negativity. Until then nearly 20 pages. Any quantities in mind?


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

i can take a photo of twenty panthers every week near penrith and some of them look pretty wild


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i can take a photo of twenty panthers every week near penrith and some of them look pretty wild



Only when they win though


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Aussie Pride, when you have a pic of your Panther or large cat (either way I belive you). Post it when you can until then be ready to accept negativity. Until then nearly 20 pages. Any quantities in mind?



my panther lol i wish i had a panther. I'm a fence sitter until i see one for myself but I won't flat out say there's nothing out there because people on aps don't think there out there. Some say yes some say maybe others say no and there was 1 post i did like that was that toasters take photos..lol everyone has there own opinion.. 
I like to have a laugh as much as the next person, I find the majority of these posts ammusing. 

What do you mean by quantities?


----------



## Beard (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't remember half of what I've read here but......but (be open to this here people) chances are there are big cats out there. There are just too many reports of sightings (although the majority are neither confirmed or unconfirmed) and as I've posted previously I know a bloke who has come across a big cat while hunting, really put the wind up his dogs and he's not one to bull **** either. 

I've read a report (can't find it) of a large feral dog found many years back in NW NSW with its throat torn out and large scratches all over it, not the doings of another dog and sure as hell not something native.

Just think about how large, isolated and uninhabitated the larger part of Australia is. There could be anything out there. I live in the snowy mountains and I spend alot of time in the bush. Its one isolated place.

I'm heading out to a mates place tomorrow to start my winter stockpile of fire wood. I'll take a rifle with me, you never know


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2012)

I do know of a true case of a lion being shot by the police, which I read in a police newsletter years ago. This is a letter that only cops get and has photos of murders etc without censorship, and the lion story was true with photos. but from memory it wasn't living in the bush but escapee from somewhere and not out too long.

I have also been travelling up the east coast with my wife, toddler son (so twas 18 yrs ago) and dog.( bully cross red cattle cross shepard) when i pulled over for a rest in the rest area just out of Kempsey. There was a ute in the rest area (driver must have been having a roadside crap, as vehicle unattended). There was a sign on the ute that said Travelling Zoo (something, something, etc), on the back was a cage, in the cage was a big black panther. I got my son out and took him over for a close up of the cat, we were very close and then I see my dog following a scent, with his nose down to the ground he followed the smell right to the back of the ute, the whole time he approached the cat was sitting quitely watching him come with absolutely no movement except the tip of its tail was twitching. The dog got to about 6ft from the back of the ute when he finally looked up and they saw each other. The panther opened its mouth, hissed loudly and bared its teeth just the same way a cat does when in a fight etc. My hero dog squealed like a virgin and ran straight behind me for protection, being the only time I have ever seen him do that(use me as a shield).

So the reports that say the dogs were crapping their pants are ok by me, big cats have it all over dogs for sure. That part i agree on. This cat was longingly looking up to the hills of Kempsey and I could sense where he wanted to be for sure. After it scared the dog off it silently and effortlessly jumped up onto a shelf up in the cage and lay down. They certainly are a beautiful animal, I just need proof before i believe, yes the country could support them but that with word of mouth doesn't constitute truth. Decent footage or a body does.

Taipans and Broadheadeds are very elusive species but snakemen know where to find them, might take a while but they eventually find them. Big cat sighting have been around since the 60's yet......


----------



## PMyers (Feb 2, 2012)

It amazes me that youtube videos created by tin-foil-hat wearing conspiracy nuts can actually pass for a source these days. If only the rest of us were able to cite youtube clips as references... sure would make academic writing a breeze. but hey, if some guy on youtube says it happened, then surely it's true.


----------



## ajandj (Feb 3, 2012)

if your refering to the clips l put links too, there are books published. Eye witness accounts and full documents. The easiest souce to posts are the you tube ones.

As l have stated earlier, i've not seen a "big cat" but l have friends that have. I have friends that have been interviewed by these *tin-foil-hat wearing nuts*

Each to their own opinions and beliefs


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 3, 2012)

ajandj said:


> if your refering to the clips l put links too, there are books published. Eye witness accounts and full documents. The easiest souce to posts are the you tube ones.
> 
> As l have stated earlier, i've not seen a "big cat" but l have friends that have. I have friends that have been interviewed by these *tin-foil-hat wearing nuts*
> 
> Each to their own opinions and beliefs




well said.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 3, 2012)

Eye witness testimony isn't always reliable, it's often wrong.

Eyewitness testimony is a powerful justice tool

Human memory is interesting too:

Memory (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)

Memory and Reality

false memory - The Skeptic's Dictionary - Skepdic.com

Books being published doesn't always mean that what's written in them is accurate, many untruthful things are published all the time, book sales are more about how many copies you can sell and how much money you can make off it. The best way to sell a book is to sensationalize it to make it more interesting for the readers. 

Here's some books that were "non fiction" that turned out to be false:

Misha: A Memoire of the Holocaust Years
BESTSELLER!: A New Twist in the Misha Defonseca Story

*JAMES FREY *“A Million Little Pieces”
http://www.amazon.com/Million-Little-Pieces-James-Frey/dp/0385507755
*
THOMAS KOHNSTAMM*
Lonely Planet | Lonely Planet Authors

There's an awful lot of deception out there hence my skepticism. It's nothing personal against anyone.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 3, 2012)

ajandj said:


> if your refering to the clips l put links too, there are books published. Eye witness accounts and full documents. The easiest souce to posts are the you tube ones.
> 
> As l have stated earlier, i've not seen a "big cat" but l have friends that have. I have friends that have been interviewed by these *tin-foil-hat wearing nuts*
> 
> Each to their own opinions and beliefs



So where is the photographic evidence? I'm sorry, but an eye witness and an interview with the 'tin-foil-hat wearing nuts' isn't very convincing...



Aussie-Pride said:


> well said.



Lol, how is that well said??..

Books published? Eye witness accounts? Interviews? Wow, that must mean they really do exist! How could I have been so foolish and blind all these years?!!

Just out of curiosity, are these published books you speak of located in the fiction area of the library/book store..?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 3, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Lol, how is that well said??..
> 
> Books published? Eye witness accounts? Interviews? Wow, that must mean they really do exist! How could I have been so foolish and blind all these years?!!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are these published books you speak of located in the fiction area of the library/book store..?



"As l have stated earlier, i've not seen a "big cat" but l have friends that have. I have friends that have been interviewed by these *tin-foil-hat wearing nuts*

Each to their own opinions and beliefs 

*well said!!! weelllllllll saaaaiiiddd!!!!! lol sorry did what i say get your knickers in a knot? *


----------



## PMyers (Feb 3, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> The best way to sell a book is to sensationalize it to make it more interesting for the readers.



Further to this, you'll probably find such books have little, if anything, in the way of reliable, accurate and verifiable references. Just a whole load of twaddle heaped together to make people believe anything.

I'm not saying that these big cats don't exist... my uncle once swore blind he saw a wombat the size of a pony, and I don't dismiss his claims out of hand. What I do expect is without actual evidence, backed up by scientific fact and / or verifiable references, the rest of the world would, and should. It's good to see there are some people around who don't just believe whatever is fed to them. Blind faith is for religion, and nothing more.


----------



## Beard (Feb 3, 2012)

Dunno about big cats but I see a big pussy everytime "The Man" Mundine steps into the ring.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 3, 2012)

Beard said:


> Dunno about big cats but I see a big pussy everytime "The Man" Mundine steps into the ring.



lol so true mundine only fights people he knows he can beat. He does alot for boxing in Australia only because so many people dislike him. I can see the next bout " Beard vs Mundine " I'd pay to see this.


----------



## Beard (Feb 3, 2012)

Hahahahaha, I'd have a go


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 3, 2012)

> well said!!! weelllllllll saaaaiiiddd!!!!! lol sorry did what i say get your knickers in a knot



Not at all mate, don't get too excited. I'm not the type to get annoyed by what people have to say to me through a computer screen. I was actually asking a serious question.

How was what atothej said 'well said'? Are you capable of giving a proper answer..? Or did you just say that to add another useless post to your post count?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 3, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Not at all mate, don't get too excited. I'm not the type to get annoyed by what people have to say to me through a computer screen. I was actually asking a serious question.
> 
> How was what atothej said 'well said'? Are you capable of giving a proper answer..? Or did you just say that to add another useless post to your post count?



lol excited?

"As l have stated earlier, i've not seen a "big cat" but l have friends that have. I have friends that have been interviewed by these *tin-foil-hat wearing nuts*

Each to their own opinions and beliefs 

well said. Sorry don't you agree with me that it was well said? lol 

useless post to my post count lol!! do you keep count on your posts? lol

sorry if you don't agree with my post but as was said " each to their own opinions and beliefs"


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 3, 2012)

PMyers said:


> Further to this, you'll probably find such books have little, if anything, in the way of reliable, accurate and verifiable references. Just a whole load of twaddle heaped together to make people believe anything.
> 
> I'm not saying that these big cats don't exist... *my uncle once swore blind he saw a wombat the size of a pony*, and I don't dismiss his claims out of hand. What I do expect is without actual evidence, backed up by scientific fact and / or verifiable references, the rest of the world would, and should. It's good to see there are some people around who don't just believe whatever is fed to them. Blind faith is for religion, and nothing more.



Maybe it was the hippo?


----------



## PMyers (Feb 3, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Maybe it was the hippo?



... on holiday down Wollemi way...


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 3, 2012)

PMyers said:


> ... on holiday down Wollemi way...



Why not with all the sightings of black panters around different states it stands to reason that they too must go on holidays at least occasionally.


----------



## ajandj (Feb 3, 2012)

i never said the you tube video's were true. I said that the reference i was refering too came from there.
I DO NOT AGREE OR DISAGREE about big cats. I never said l saw one.
The references from YOU TUBE are a documentry. Everything anyone says can be disputed.
Yes eyewitness accounts can be ummm embelished. like the fish that got away that he claims was 3 feet long and in reality was less than a foot. Prove it..
Like aliens and spaceships.. No matter how many eyewitnesses no matter how many photo's etc, 1/2 the population does not believe.
no 2 people think the same way. opinions differ. 
Things happen so quickly that sometime you are in too much shock to react. After the fact we sit back and say, well l should have done this or that. For example, a stupid truck driver decided to dump pine bark
at our local park.. 3pm in the arvo, kids everywhere. My daughter was on the swing and when he reverse towards her, l bolted because it seemed as if he was going to reverse right into her...3 feet away.. I should have taken photo's of the dumped bark..and l should have taken photo's of how close to the swing he was but instead l just abused him for being an idiot, not having a spotter.. should have, could have, would have. Didn't.
All offical reports can be "doctored" all photo evidence can be "doctored", all stories can be fabricated, so what are we left with? Nothing.


----------



## Wally (Feb 3, 2012)

Surprised it took twenty one pages for aliens to be mentioned.


----------



## MathewB (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm surprised this thread has 21 pages, WHEN WILL IT END?


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 3, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Surprised it took twenty one pages for aliens to be mentioned.



Page 13 I made reference to UFO's


----------



## edstar (Feb 3, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> What I cant work out is.....why hasnt anyone come across a dead one....you know like you see dead kangaroos etc.......they cant all be so secretive that they manage to die in secretive places that nobody ever sees ?



how many dead deer have u come across in the wild?


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 3, 2012)

edstar said:


> how many dead deer have u come across in the wild?


Quite a few and in Sydney too.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Aussie-Pride, i read up to page 13 but dont have time at the moment. What did you find when you went searching? Im like you i wouldnt believe it untill i saw it, but with all this evidence i do think there is something.

Ohh and if youd like an extra person to go looking id like to go


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Aussie-Pride, i read up to page 13 but dont have time at the moment. What did you find when you went searching? Im like you i wouldnt believe it untill i saw it, but with all this evidence i do think there is something.
> 
> Ohh and if youd like an extra person to go looking id like to go



He found Santa Claus. Now we all believe.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 3, 2012)

ajandj said:


> All offical reports can be "doctored" all photo evidence can be "doctored", all stories can be fabricated, so what are we left with? Nothing.



True, things can be manipulated, but this can be detected. I've found that whether or not you can find the truth about something will depend a lot on how much effort you're willing to put into researching it. Of course there are some situations where there is insufficient evidence to come to a solid conclusion, but there are many situations where on the surface it could be assumed that we may never know the answer and it looks like an impossible obstacle but after spending many exhausting hours for weeks, months or years you could find an answer.

I find that many people tend to give up too quickly and easily, research can mean a lot of hard work and it can be frustrating and very time consuming which is why some people give up, but when they do that they tend to say "we'll never know" instead of "It got too hard and frustrating so I gave up". Even if you do a heap of research on something and still can't come to a solid conclusion you will have learned something, so it won't all have been for nothing


----------



## ronsnakes (Feb 3, 2012)

*Big black cats(panther) Australia*

I am now a resident in Northern NSW, but grew up on the Blue Mountains, and as a kid heard and saw this animal on a few occasions, but was laughed at when I tried telling of my experiences, by narrow minded people as I probably will be after I post this, I am an old man now, but these encounters started 56 years ago, so they must have produced young, because what I saw was a dark version of an American Mountain Lion, and apparently they dont live for 56 years--- I have spoken to people who have seen large a "black Panther" and all agree that if they tell of their encounters they will or have been laughed at, like I was---- I have heard many explanations of where these animals came from, and there has been a lot of sightings over the years, if anybody would like to get in touch with me about this/these animals, send me a private message


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 3, 2012)

@ronsnakes.. Good on you.. I understand about the ridicule for something you know is true.. Very frustrating! It's easier not to say anything so you are not finding yourself being labelled a "Tin foil hat wearing crackpot" or the like and being pressed to argue your case or provide evidence as though you are on trial for something! People have seen these creatures and just because many others haven't it doesn't mean they don't exist!


----------



## zack13 (Feb 4, 2012)

ronsnakes said:


> I am now a resident in Northern NSW, but grew up on the Blue Mountains, and as a kid heard and saw this animal on a few occasions, but was laughed at when I tried telling of my experiences, by narrow minded people as I probably will be after I post this, I am an old man now, but these encounters started 56 years ago, so they must have produced young, because what I saw was a dark version of an American Mountain Lion, and apparently they dont live for 56 years--- I have spoken to people who have seen large a "black Panther" and all agree that if they tell of their encounters they will or have been laughed at, like I was---- I have heard many explanations of where these animals came from, and there has been a lot of sightings over the years, if anybody would like to get in touch with me about this/these animals, send me a private message



As stated in the thread already black mountain lions do not exist. Not in zoos, not in the american wild not in Australia. It must have been something else.

Do not take this the wrong way I'm not attacking you or what you saw just saying it must have been something else you saw.


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 4, 2012)

zack13 said:


> As stated in the thread already black mountain lions do not exist. Not in zoos, not in the american wild not in Australia. It must have been something else.
> 
> Do not take this the wrong way I'm not attacking you or what you saw just saying it must have been something else you saw.



He didn't say it was black he said "dark" which could be dark brown, or purple for that matter! I'm not attacking you here either, but I'd like someone to explain to me how you can definitively prove that something DOESN'T exist??!


----------



## ajandj (Feb 4, 2012)

Bingo !!!!!


----------



## Renenet (Feb 4, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> I'd like someone to explain to me how you can definitively prove that something DOESN'T exist??!



It is true that it's difficult to prove something doesn't exist. Implicit in that statement, in this context, is the problematic idea that just because you can't prove it doesn't exist, it must therefore exist until proven otherwise. If you were to try to disprove the existence of all the things that might exist, you'd waste a lot of fruitless time and never reach a conclusion. Google Russell's teapot or the tongue-in-cheek modern equivalent, the Flying Spaghetti Monster. 

I'm not ridiculing anyone who claims to have seen a big cat that's not a feral domestic cat in Australia. Chances are they've seen something. What's the likelihood of it being a big cat? Not very high. That's why sceptics want proof.


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 4, 2012)

That statement, in this context, was referring to big cats in Australia.. Not everything that the general population beleives doesn't exist. There was a point in time when it was widely believed the earth was flat, because there wasn't evidence otherwise and the idea that it was round was absurd to most people of that era, just a well known example.. People are so quick to judge, attack or dismiss anything or anyone who challenges their beliefs, no matter how trivial. Take this thread for example.. Roughly 5 of the comments are people claiming to have seen with their own eyes, or know credible people who have seen big cats that aren't just overgrown ferals in Australian wilderness.. Most of the hundreds of other comments are trying to discredit what these people know to be true - not just a made up opinion or belief, but factual truth. Honestly, why do people so strongly oppose the idea that this is true? Are we really so superior? Has everyone forgotten about the millions of acres of Australia that is uninhibited by man, and has been that way for hundreds of thousands of years?! How is it not possible- highly likely even- that something the general population is unaware of and has never witnessed exists out there?! Someone (I can't remember who sorry but it's there) mentioned the snub nosed monkey earlier in this thread, not documented until sometime after 2000 (2010 I think but I could be wrong).. Prior to this, unsubstantiated reports of this creature would have been laughed at also.. But there it is, it actually does exist. Nature has been evolving and changing since the dawn of time, and will continue to do so, and to think that we have reached a point where we as humans know everything about it and there is nothing left to discover or learn is ridiculous.


----------



## ajandj (Feb 4, 2012)

well written


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 4, 2012)

Because the evidence that big cats (mountain lions are actually a small cat, not a big cat but anyway) is at best inconclusive and at worst indicitive of something else. 

The burden of proof lies with those who are making the positive claim.



lynchette85 said:


> That statement, in this context, was referring to big cats in Australia.. Not everything that the general population beleives doesn't exist. There was a point in time when it was widely believed the earth was flat, because there wasn't evidence otherwise and the idea that it was round was absurd to most people of that era, just a well known example.. People are so quick to judge, attack or dismiss anything or anyone who challenges their beliefs, no matter how trivial. Take this thread for example.. Roughly 5 of the comments are people claiming to have seen with their own eyes, or know credible people who have seen big cats that aren't just overgrown ferals in Australian wilderness.. Most of the hundreds of other comments are trying to discredit what these people know to be true - not just a made up opinion or belief, but factual truth. Honestly, why do people so strongly oppose the idea that this is true? Are we really so superior? Has everyone forgotten about the millions of acres of Australia that is uninhibited by man, and has been that way for hundreds of thousands of years?! How is it not possible- highly likely even- that something the general population is unaware of and has never witnessed exists out there?! Someone (I can't remember who sorry but it's there) mentioned the snub nosed monkey earlier in this thread, not documented until sometime after 2000 (2010 I think but I could be wrong).. Prior to this, unsubstantiated reports of this creature would have been laughed at also.. But there it is, it actually does exist. Nature has been evolving and changing since the dawn of time, and will continue to do so, and to think that we have reached a point where we as humans know everything about it and there is nothing left to discover or learn is ridiculous.


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 4, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Because the evidence that big cats (mountain lions are actually a small cat, not a big cat but anyway) is at best inconclusive and at worst indicitive of something else.
> 
> The burden of proof lies with those who are making the positive claim.



This isn't a criminal trial, we don't actually have to prove anything


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 4, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> That statement, in this context, was referring to big cats in Australia.. Not everything that the general population beleives doesn't exist. There was a point in time when it was widely believed the earth was flat, because there wasn't evidence otherwise and the idea that it was round was absurd to most people of that era, just a well known example.. People are so quick to judge, attack or dismiss anything or anyone who challenges their beliefs, no matter how trivial. Take this thread for example.. Roughly 5 of the comments are people claiming to have seen with their own eyes, or know credible people who have seen big cats that aren't just overgrown ferals in Australian wilderness.. Most of the hundreds of other comments are trying to discredit what these people know to be true - not just a made up opinion or belief, but factual truth. Honestly, why do people so strongly oppose the idea that this is true? Are we really so superior? Has everyone forgotten about the millions of acres of Australia that is uninhibited by man, and has been that way for hundreds of thousands of years?! How is it not possible- highly likely even- that something the general population is unaware of and has never witnessed exists out there?! Someone (I can't remember who sorry but it's there) mentioned the snub nosed monkey earlier in this thread, not documented until sometime after 2000 (2010 I think but I could be wrong).. Prior to this, unsubstantiated reports of this creature would have been laughed at also.. But there it is, it actually does exist. Nature has been evolving and changing since the dawn of time, and will continue to do so, and to think that we have reached a point where we as humans know everything about it and there is nothing left to discover or learn is ridiculous.



We're not necessarily saying they don't exist here, there just isn't evidence available for everyone to examine which proves it. We don't know any of the people making these claims on this thread, we've never met them and hence don't know whether or not to trust what they're saying. Having a blind belief in what a totally anonymous person on the internet says isn't very responsible. If there did turn out to be big cats here and there was good evidence to support it then I'd be quite happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 4, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> This isn't a criminal trial, we don't actually have to prove anything



If you are making a claim that something exists then yes you do. You say it is there and it is a very particular thing then _YOU _need to provide evidence. Otherwise you will be ridiculed and not taken seriously.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 4, 2012)

cement said:


> He found Santa Claus. Now we all believe.



I have found a hangover today, Santa is tomorrow.


----------



## PMyers (Feb 4, 2012)

> . There was a point in time when it was widely believed the earth was flat, because there wasn't evidence otherwise.



And, like those you refer to, when irrefutable evidence comes to light that these sightings are actually 'big cats' as opposed to just 'big' cats, then I will believe.

As I've said previously, blind faith is for religion. The thinking person demands evidence.


----------



## akuji (Feb 4, 2012)

They musn't be true because narrow minded humans have not found any new species of flaura or fauna in the wild and we know it all correct?....


----------



## zack13 (Feb 4, 2012)

My friend had a friend who had a python they let sleep with them. One night they woke up and it was laying straight next to him sizing him up. So scary I told him to get rid of the snake.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 4, 2012)

zack13 said:


> My friend had a friend who had a python they let sleep with them. One night they woke up and it was laying straight next to him sizing him up. So scary I told him to get rid of the snake.



wrong thread?


----------



## zack13 (Feb 4, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> wrong thread?



Nah


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 4, 2012)

zack13 said:


> Nah



Can you explain? friend of a friend is what I'm guessing is what your getting at? either that or your mate had a run in with a ladyboy in Thailand.


----------



## zack13 (Feb 4, 2012)

Was just pointing out how stuff isn't always true just cause reliable people say. 

Was just going to respond with it's true my friend wouldn't lie stop being so narrow minded because it seems like a legitimate counter argument in this thread.


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 4, 2012)

The earth still was round though wasn't it, before the evidence proved it so.
I completely understand hesitance to beleive the claims of a person you know nothing about on the net.. I could be some crazy making up stories for something to do (I'm not, but none of you can be sure of that, and I do get that). I'm not, however, asking anyone to beleive in the existence of the unknown based on my story, or anyone else's for that matter. I'm not asking anything of anyone really!
It just blows me away that some people have such a black and white view of the world, that they think they know everything and wouldn't even CONSIDER that it may be possible these things are true. Not blind faith. Considering the possibilities, as a true thinking person does. In my opinion, following popular belief without question is far more naive, closer to "blind faith" than opening your mind and considering that there may be other possibilities..


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> It just blows me away that some people have such a black and white view of the world, that they think they know everything and wouldn't even CONSIDER that it may be possible these things are true. Not blind faith. Considering the possibilities, as a true thinking person does. In my opinion, following popular belief without question is far more naive, closer to "blind faith" than opening your mind and considering that there may be other possibilities..



Yeah I think your getting carried away here. Saying that everyone who is sceptic has a blindfold view of the world is pretty over the top. I have seen plenty in my life that no-one here would believe and it comes from getting out and experiencing many different walks of life. Its not about being open minded, most here would be happy to be shown proper proof, and like I said earlier, make us eat our hats.
Argue all you want, until there's proof,
there's nuthin' but argument!


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 4, 2012)

Thing is, even with hard evidence there will be sceptics who will happily discredit any evidence at all, and will use tortured logic to explain away their hypotheses on why and how a black jag came to be in the bush just the once. Usually these sorts are best left ignored, as hard as it is for so many not to fan the flames.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 4, 2012)

cement said:


> Yeah I think your getting carried away here. Saying that everyone who is sceptic has a blindfold view of the world is pretty over the top. I have seen plenty in my life that no-one here would believe and it comes from getting out and experiencing many different walks of life. Its not about being open minded, most here would be happy to be shown proper proof, and like I said earlier, make us eat our hats.
> Argue all you want, until there's proof,
> there's nuthin' but argument!



This was posted a while ago in this thread "My uncle made a plaster cast of one of these prints which was found along the creek bank only 50m from our house.. It was bigger than his fully outstretched hand.. "
I'm wondering if a picture of said cast could be taken and posted on here.You never know it may even silence some of the doubters.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 4, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> This was posted a while ago in this thread "My uncle made a plaster cast of one of these prints which was found along the creek bank only 50m from our house.. It was bigger than his fully outstretched hand.. "
> I'm wondering if a picture of said cast could be taken and posted on here.You never know it may even silence some of the doubters.



Rams, I would love to think so, but this day and age where animals can be cloned and technology rules, the only proof that will be available will be a body (live or dead displayed to the public. Footprints, pics and DNA samples will not be enough to convince the most stubborn sceptic.
FYI I believe there is something out there but unless a body of proof is revealed be prepared to cop criticisim from sceptics, bottom line.


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 4, 2012)

cement said:


> Yeah I think your getting carried away here. Saying that everyone who is sceptic has a blindfold view of the world is pretty over the top. I have seen plenty in my life that no-one here would believe and it comes from getting out and experiencing many different walks of life. Its not about being open minded, most here would be happy to be shown proper proof, and like I said earlier, make us eat our hats.
> Argue all you want, until there's proof,
> there's nuthin' but argument!



Where exactly did I say "everyone who is a skeptic has a blindfold view of the world"?? What I said was it blows me away how SOME people have such a black and white view of the world.. Bit of a difference there.

You're obviously right about one thing though.. Until there's proof there will be nothing but argument.. Even then no doubt there will still be argument!

Do you care to share some of the things you've seen that no-one here will beleive? 



ozziepythons said:


> Thing is, even with hard evidence there will be sceptics who will happily discredit any evidence at all, and will use tortured logic to explain away their hypotheses on why and how a black jag came to be in the bush just the once. Usually these sorts are best left ignored, as hard as it is for so many not to fan the flames.



Agreed.. And good advice that I'm going to take, as otherwise this will go on forever


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> Where exactly did I say "everyone who is a skeptic has a blindfold view of the world"?? What I said was it blows me away how SOME people have such a black and white view of the world.. Bit of a difference there.
> 
> Yeah ok you got me on a technicality there... But you are painting the wrong picture. Most on here (including me) would be happy with some evidence that is more solid then hearsay. Popular belief is what runs the country, if you have different views to the bulk of the population that is perfectly fine no arguments from me there (that provides colour) and it can sometimes work out very well for the person who believes in something just a little left field. Take herpers for example. I was taught to shovel snakes at a young age by my country family, and i did.... but it felt wrong so at a young age i started playing with them and worked out that there were some things that just weren't true. Now we have a budding reptile industry that is attracting people who have never seen a snake in the wild!
> 
> ...



No, I disagree. With hard evidence I think you will find the opposite happens.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 5, 2012)

Sceptics are not naive. Sceptics make their decisions based on evidence. Right now the evidence points toward there being no big cats out there, if there was evidence that pointed a different way the sceptics would follow that evidence. Being a sceptic is not being close minded.



lynchette85 said:


> The earth still was round though wasn't it, before the evidence proved it so.
> I completely understand hesitance to beleive the claims of a person you know nothing about on the net.. I could be some crazy making up stories for something to do (I'm not, but none of you can be sure of that, and I do get that). I'm not, however, asking anyone to beleive in the existence of the unknown based on my story, or anyone else's for that matter. I'm not asking anything of anyone really!
> It just blows me away that some people have such a black and white view of the world, that they think they know everything and wouldn't even CONSIDER that it may be possible these things are true. Not blind faith. Considering the possibilities, as a true thinking person does. In my opinion, following popular belief without question is far more naive, closer to "blind faith" than opening your mind and considering that there may be other possibilities..





ozziepythons said:


> Thing is, even with hard evidence there will be sceptics who will happily discredit any evidence at all, and will use tortured logic to explain away their hypotheses on why and how a black jag came to be in the bush just the once. Usually these sorts are best left ignored, as hard as it is for so many not to fan the flames.



Hahaha what a cop out. 

FYI i never thought there were hippos in the NT, then there was irrefutable proof that there was. Now i am a beleiver. 

What would you say if i told you i saw iguanas in Darwin? Woudl you beleive me because you couldn't prove otherwise? Or would you assume the most logical explanation of mistaken identity?


----------



## ajandj (Feb 5, 2012)

What about the Lioness at/ near Broken Hill.. 
Iguana's in queensland I i think it was queensland), can't remember the shopping centre, but a young girl was walking round with it on her shoulder 
Cornsnakes in Churchill, VIC


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 5, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Sceptics are not naive. Sceptics make their decisions based on evidence. Right now the evidence points toward there being no big cats out there, if there was evidence that pointed a different way the sceptics would follow that evidence. Being a sceptic is not being close minded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firstly I never said skeptics are naive or close minded. A skeptic is someone who is SKEPTICAL, to me that is thinking "well it COULD be possible, however, based on current information/evidence (or lack thereof) I highly doubt it" this is still considering the possibility that it could be true is it not, even if you come to the conclusion that it's unlikely??

No, the "black and white, narrow minded" people I have referred to are those who think they know everything and aren't willing to even consider other possibilities.. The people that flat out claim that "this doesn't exist", evidence or no evidence. So I would appreciate not being misquoted on the whole "skeptic" thing anymore please

An as for Iguanas in Darwin I wouldn't beleive you because I couldn't find evidence otherwise, nor would I assume it was a mistaken identity.. I would beleive that it was entirely possible you were telling the truth, because hey stranger things have happened. I wouldn't make a definite decision one way or the other based on one piece of information, but I wouldn't rule out the possibility.


----------



## PMyers (Feb 5, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> The earth still was round though wasn't it, before the evidence proved it so.



Herein lies the very point I was getting at.



lynchette85 said:


> It just blows me away that some people have such a black and white view of the world, that they think they know everything and wouldn't even CONSIDER that it may be possible these things are true. Not blind faith. Considering the possibilities, as a true thinking person does. In my opinion, following popular belief without question is far more naive, closer to "blind faith" than opening your mind and considering that there may be other possibilities..



I think you're mistaking me for someone who refuses to believe. Your view of a skeptic is closer I think to my view of a scientifically-geared mind. Here is what we know, which forms the basis of our knowledge of the world and how it works. On the other side of the scale is what someone says they saw that flies in the face of said knowledge, research and all prior evidence. Of course it doesn't help when "evidence" is produced or supported either by people of dubious scientific background, or pseudo-documentaries are created and fronted by people who wax theatrical with every over-acted word they state. 

If the pro-panther camp produced real, scientific evidence backed by academic writings with accurate, reputable and verifiable references, then you would find plenty more people who would willingly move from "doubter" to "believer"... myself included.



waruikazi said:


> FYI i never thought there were hippos in the NT, then there was irrefutable proof that there was. Now i am a beleiver.



Exactly my point 8)


----------



## jahan (Feb 5, 2012)

Over a life time most people will see something that they can`t explain.
I`m with cement,I have seen things that I have no explaintion for either
and would not talk about to just anyone.Both here in Aus and OS.I`m sure there are others aswell.
It`s up to the individial to make up their own mind.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 5, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> Firstly I never said skeptics are naive or close minded. A skeptic is someone who is SKEPTICAL, to me that is thinking "well it COULD be possible, however, based on current information/evidence (or lack thereof) I highly doubt it" this is still considering the possibility that it could be true is it not, even if you come to the conclusion that it's unlikely??
> 
> No, the "black and white, narrow minded" people I have referred to are those who think they know everything and aren't willing to even consider other possibilities.. The people that flat out claim that "this doesn't exist", evidence or no evidence. So I would appreciate not being misquoted on the whole "skeptic" thing anymore please
> 
> An as for Iguanas in Darwin I wouldn't beleive you because I couldn't find evidence otherwise, nor would I assume it was a mistaken identity.. I would beleive that it was entirely possible you were telling the truth, because hey stranger things have happened. I wouldn't make a definite decision one way or the other based on one piece of information, but I wouldn't rule out the possibility.



I assumed you were referring to sceptics because that is what i see in this thread. I don't see any of the 'black and white, narrow minded' people you are referring too. 

Also, keeping your mind open to the possibility is different to assuming something is there until proven other wise.


----------



## elogov (Feb 5, 2012)

Surprised none have connected the dots jus yet, It's simply a goverment conspircy :/


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 5, 2012)

Swamp wallabies have big long black tails, combined with the way they move, probably get mistaken for panthers all the time.


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Feb 5, 2012)

When I was a young chap I subscribed to the CSIROs science magazine (for kids). It was a long time ago that I read the article in it, but it claimed that around the 80s (i think) exotic pet laws in Australia changed, and it became extremely expensive and difficult to keep big cats (it was expensive to begin with but MUCH more expensive), so rather than put them down some people just released them to let them live the rest of their days free.

Now obviously not many people owned big cats, and its interesting if this story the case, because I imagine they should all be dead by now, as it seems very unlikely so few would be able to meet and breed.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

myxomatosis killed 99% of rabbits where I lived in the 60s. The few survivors had the population back in no time. Where there's a will there's a way. I still think the sightings are big ferals and the eaten cows and the like dog or pig attacks.
That is all.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 5, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> myxomatosis killed 99% of rabbits where I lived in the 60s. The few survivors had the population back in no time. Where there's a will there's a way. I still think the sightings are big ferals and the eaten cows and the like dog or pig attacks.
> That is all.



The only thing with the attacks on the cow's that I can't figure out is the scratch marks on the cows hide.


----------



## smeejason (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if 2 black leapords breed do u only get black offspring or spotted and black. Have tried to google it but no good. Only reason is why do people only see black leapords why not normal ones. 
I figure with the amount of game cameras guys lay out these days if they are out there someone would have got a happy snap by now.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 6, 2012)

Saw this one taking a swim the other day.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 6, 2012)

Photoshop!!! Lol


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 6, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 6, 2012)

TomsPhotos said:


> Photoshop!!! Lol



No way photoshopped.I was with Mags when he took the pic,as was my second cousins friend.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 6, 2012)

I promise you, photoshop was not used on that photo.


----------



## Australis (Feb 6, 2012)

Magpie said:


> I promise you, photoshop was not used on that photo.



I have no trouble at all believing that.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 6, 2012)

lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 6, 2012)

Magpie said:


> Saw this one taking a swim the other day.



Wow... finally some proof, only thing is though, it does'nt look big enopugh to take down cows and roos. It's a juvenile perhaps?


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 6, 2012)

the black ones ....... I photographed this one just out of Mareeba.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 6, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to snap a pic of one during the 6th at dapto dogs.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 6, 2012)

I found it :lol:


----------



## Megzz (Feb 6, 2012)

Bahahaha!!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 6, 2012)

We have got one at home ... don't tell anyone.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 6, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> We have got one at home ... don't tell anyone.



I think I have its brother...


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 7, 2012)

I bet the money in my pocket ($0.00) that paint was used on most of these...


----------



## PMyers (Feb 7, 2012)

TomsPhotos said:


> I bet the money in my pocket ($0.00) that paint was used on most of these...



I dunno... Waterrat looks as though he put at least a BIT of effort into his


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 7, 2012)

then maybe photoshop either way most are edited...

and yes waterrat did do a good job


----------



## Megzz (Feb 7, 2012)

TomsPhotos said:


> then maybe photoshop either way most are edited...


Really?


----------



## GlennB (Feb 7, 2012)

N 
B b 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 7, 2012)

GlennB said:


> N
> B b
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Think you need a new iphone


----------



## dansfish4tea (Feb 7, 2012)

Not all pets are registered 
old photo cant tell you who has it


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 7, 2012)

dansfish4tea said:


> Not all pets are registered
> old photo cant tell you who has it



Can't tell as in you don't know or because you don't want them getting in trouble because it's well taken care of...?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 7, 2012)

dansfish4tea said:


> Not all pets are registered
> old photo cant tell you who has it



I want one, how much?


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 7, 2012)

There have been many stories about black panthers in the bush for decades some say they have escaped from circuses or wildlife parks but there Is no real proof as yet but It all very Interesting to all the non believers Its highly likely there are a few big cats that have managed to survive and prosper people always say that captive animals cant survive In the wild what rubbish they have millions of years instinct In printed In there brains


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 7, 2012)

OOOOooooooK! Thanks for your input!



pythrulz said:


> There have been many stories about black panthers in the bush for decades some say they have escaped from circuses or wildlife parks but there Is no real proof as yet but It all very Interesting to all the non believers Its highly likely there are a few big cats that have managed to survive and prosper people always say that captive animals cant survive In the wild what rubbish they have millions of years instinct In printed In there brains


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 9, 2012)

You are all trippin, if there were big cats here all the Bunyips would have cleaned em up as soon as look at em....


----------



## ajandj (Feb 9, 2012)

you know, you have a really good point there.. a big cat is no match for a bunyip


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 9, 2012)

ajandj said:


> you know, you have a really good point there.. a big cat is no match for a bunyip



OR...

A drop bear!


----------



## ajandj (Feb 10, 2012)

i have never actually heard of a drop bear.. had to google it


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 10, 2012)

ajandj said:


> i have never actually heard of a drop bear.. had to google it



I've seen them before, pretty terrifying...


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 16, 2012)

The biggest feral ever shot in Australia was apparently 16kg's, here in WA. It was 1m long minus the tail, so anybody who saw a cat approaching that size would in all likelihood think it was a panther, especially if it was black (sandy coloured cats are also reported pretty often). There are reports dating back to the 1800's.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 19, 2012)

If you think that our pussy cats can get big then check this bunny out.



https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...45889033.24964.100001059861724&type=1&theater


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 19, 2012)

Huge bunny, but he's holding it pretty far in front of him to make it appear larger than it actually is. World record is 50lbs exactly I think. Some lady (in the UK?) has bred several of the world's biggest rabbits.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep good to see you noticed the old fishermans trick of holding them out from your body.
But my main point was that pets can grow bigger than some people realise .


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I would be holding that away from my body as well ( especially the lower feet ha ha).


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 19, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Yep good to see you noticed the old fishermans trick of holding them out from your body.
> But my main point was that pets can grow bigger than some people realise .



Nah normal sized rabbit.The dude is a midget.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 19, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Nah normal sized rabbit.The dude is a midget.



With GIANT HANDS!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

Im sorry but there is definitely a distinct difference between a wallaby and a cat so stop pulling the "it was a wallaby" line.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> If you think that our pussy cats can get big then check this bunny out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...45889033.24964.100001059861724&type=1&theater




Pretty sure that's a sabre toothed drop bunny! He would have had to anaethatise it to handle it!


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 20, 2012)

With so much area along the eastern side of the great dividing range declared catchment area and a vast amount of it has restricted or no access, therefore very little human traffic
I think it is very naieve to assume big cats don't exist in the wild...
Big cats don't get like that by being stupid, they probably see, hear and smell you long before you eye ball them, in a few instances they have been seen it seems like the cats were pre occupied in stalking their prey....
Wether any of them are panthers or not i am unsure, but i wouldn't be suprised there is a vast amount of un touched rugged bushland along the mountains..


----------



## bracey91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Im from the sutherland shire and I was working at a place called Hilltop (im a landscaper) every weekday at 5:30 am I had to drive out there, I knew nothing about these 'big black cats' but one morning when I was driving this big black cat ran across the road and into some tall grass! I was honestly in shock, it had the sneakyness to its run like a cat but was huge, as soon as I got home I googled it and have been interested ever since... im not saying it wasnt a feral cat, but it definitely wasnt a dog and whatever it was it was bloody big and on the prowl!


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 24, 2012)

Right next to the sydney catchment area near the southern highlands
Alot of undisturbed bush out there wher ethey can live there lives without human interaction....


----------



## daran (Feb 26, 2012)

jack said:


> this clown has seen quite alot of swamp wallabies take fright at human presence and bolt.
> 
> my swamp wallaby hypothesis (to account for sightings near sydney) is based an the incredible similarity in colour, shape and movement style, which when coupled with the low sight ability of humans at dusk or night, plus the surprise of a bolting animal seen for milleseconds makes it more a plausible hypothesis than there being a breeding population of "panthers" that have remained undetected.
> 
> seriously reptile people, have a look through your field guides, pretty much every pissant little skink, gecko or blindsnake in this vast land has been catalogued, and yet some of you believe a very large carnivorous mammal has avoided us?



Jack, really, how a swamp wallaby could look anything like a cat is beyond me.
As for panthers, use Google images to have a look at all the big cats, rounded ears,
then look at the smaller cat breeds, Golden cat, (quite large) Lynx and so on, pointed ears like the
cats seen in the bush.
Obviously the bush "panthers" are hybridized smaller cats.
Did you know the West Australian and Central Australian Aborigines claim cats predate white man?
Also, ancient mariners passed this way, thousands of years before Captain Cook.
Who knows what animals they left behind.
Have you actually been in bush areas that are thousands of square kilometers in size?
Anything could be in there without anyone knowing.
An animal can hear,smell you long before you know about them so it is easy for them to evade humans.



cement said:


> No, I disagree. With hard evidence I think you will find the opposite happens.



Incorrect! hard evidence makes no difference whatsoever, in my opinion, skeptics and tin-foil hat wearers are in the same boat but can`t see each other.
An open mind says "maybe it is true, maybe it isn`t, I will investigate"



ajandj said:


> i have never actually heard of a drop bear.. had to google it



Wikipedia says they are fictitious animal, but "drop bears" are the marsupial lion, the aboriginals were terrified of them and still believed they existed when white men came


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 26, 2012)

daran said:


> Did you know the West Australian and Central Australian Aborigines claim cats predate white man?



Did you know that much of the centre and the more northern areas of our country didn't have white fellas setting up camp until the early 1900's? That leaves plenty of time for cats to colonise before the ballandas arrived in that part of the country.



daran said:


> Incorrect! hard evidence makes no difference whatsoever, in my opinion, skeptics and tin-foil hat wearers are in the same boat but can`t see each other.
> An open mind says "maybe it is true, maybe it isn`t, I will investigate"



Incorrect? What do you say when the evidence points to something else? Do you still say 'oh it still might be what the tin foil hat wearers claim to be' or 'It's what the evidence points to it being'?


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 26, 2012)

This forum is a good place to discuss the big cat phenomena. Not many threads lately, but check the history of the forum for lots of them:

The Quest for Thylacoleo - Home


----------



## starr9 (Feb 26, 2012)

So has the op got any pics or info on whats going with his cattle?!?!


----------



## daran (Feb 26, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Did you know that much of the centre and the more northern areas of our country didn't have white fellas setting up camp until the early 1900's? That leaves plenty of time for cats to colonise before the ballandas arrived in that part of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect? What do you say when the evidence points to something else? Do you still say 'oh it still might be what the tin foil hat wearers claim to be' or 'It's what the evidence points to it being'?



What I meant was; if hard evidence was for say, a panther, it stilll would be dis-believed.
all the evidence in the world isn`t going to convince somebody who doesn`t believe.
Anyway, there may well be courgars and other big cats around but I believe the majority of sightings are big solid felis catus and hybrids
The pointy ears says it all.
As a taxi driver, I talk to a lot of people and it is amazing how many people have sighted strange things in the bush.
There are only a couple of large black cat sightings from the Innisfail area but 2 people have said they have seen a *thylacine but there are countless hairy man sightings.
One timbercutter came out of the Palmerston rainforest below Milla Milla shaken but refused to say what he seen and would never go back into the bush!*


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2012)

Refer to my hippo post. When the evidence is offered people will beleive. 



daran said:


> What I meant was; if hard evidence was for say, a panther, it stilll would be dis-believed.
> all the evidence in the world isn`t going to convince somebody who doesn`t believe.
> Anyway, there may well be courgars and other big cats around but I believe the majority of sightings are big solid felis catus and hybrids
> The pointy ears says it all.
> ...


----------



## Australis (Mar 23, 2012)

Updates ?


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 23, 2012)

They've evolved.


----------



## Australis (Mar 23, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> They've evolved.



OMG ha! The missing link found, crocoduck ftw!


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 23, 2012)

e.eT_To.O said:


> Updates ?



Shhhhh be wery wery qwiet they're all out hunting panfers


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 23, 2012)

e.eT_To.O said:


> OMG ha! The missing link found, crocoduck ftw!



I've seen the crocoduck thing. Sad thing is some people believe it :?

It's funny when people who don't understand evolution try to disprove it using stupid things like that


----------



## Tristan (Mar 23, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I've seen the crocoduck thing. Sad thing is some people believe it :?



WHAT i totally thought a crock and a duck mated your tell me that did not happen?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2012)

I've seen some pretty big feral cats. Genetically it wouldn't take too long before they were larger than your average moggy.

I love the stories re: panthers, and I'm certainly not going to be one to quickly dismiss those sightings etc as mere cases of mistaken identity. Surely though footprints of such cats would be pretty common. A body in the last 20-30yrs would have been nice also. 

Still, call it "romantic hope" but I'm still holding out for Thylacines


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 23, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> If you think that our pussy cats can get big then check this bunny out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...45889033.24964.100001059861724&type=1&theater



I want one!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like the Vic Gov are going to do something about it - Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun


Plenty of cougars in Cranbourne! They're often seen hanging around the RSL out there


----------



## Australis (Aug 22, 2012)

What a waste of money.


----------



## stoogeyou (Aug 22, 2012)

going out to mitta mitta next week hunting in the state forest there has been alot of sightings of black cats there. with full scent lock camo lol stealth mode seen but not smelt with vid cam and maybe trail cam would be good??? maybe get some proof of what they are feral or exotic...


----------



## Australis (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting drunk would be the best way to see one.


----------



## PMyers (Aug 22, 2012)

Australis said:


> What a waste of money.



Yep. Our governments are cutting costs, ****-canning jobs and acting like all-round penny-pinching misers... bugger the poor government workers who'll be singing for their supper come Christmas time, but they're happy to throw a few hundred thousand dollars at some half-baked expedition to try and find some mythical moggy!


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

there is a panther in appin somewere i know a chicken farmer who swears he has seen it, and a few people claim they have seen its at night on appin rd and further down towards wollongong in the bush.


----------



## jack (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> there is a panther in appin somewere i know a chicken farmer who swears he has seen it, and a few people claim they have seen its at night on appin rd and further down towards wollongong in the bush.



there are few better places to support my swamp wallaby hypothesis than this region. my cumulative time spent walking in this area alone would, i'm guessing, be greater than the whole time many of you have ever been in the bush. I can't be bothered posting on this ridiculous subject any more. shall we discuss ufo's or yowies next?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2012)

why every time there is a big cat sighting here in australia the picture is always blurry.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to have a 12 kg cat, he was lean 12 kgs and has past my knee hight at his shoulder . I found him as a feral kitten in a junk pile in the back of a WW2 hangar near Tocumwall nsw.
He ate snail killer and died a few years ago (rip Ben)


----------



## wylie88 (Aug 23, 2012)

They are large ferals. My whole family have are farmers and hunters all in nsw and we have almost all had at least one encounter with ferals the size of dogs. They are not just big they are very strong and aggressive, I have seen one kill a hunting dog. 
We used to have one that would break through our flyscreen windows and come in our house at night, she would terrorise our house cats and if you turned on the lights and spooked her it would literally destroy the house... we eventually tamed her but she was really aggressive to other pets and would poo everywhere so we decided one day to take her for a "ride" (we couldnt kill her) she was so big we couldnt get her in a carrier we had to put her in the boot, we drove her over 30ks away to the town dump (plenty of food there) and popped the boot.......over night she walked back to our place, we had to put her down.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 23, 2012)

Does she now reside in front of the fireplace to keep your feet warm?


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 23, 2012)

jack said:


> I can't be bothered posting on this ridiculous subject any more. shall we discuss ufo's or yowies next?



Panthers I accept as being fictional but Yowies............ How dare you sir?


----------



## shaye (Aug 23, 2012)

bigfoot?


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 23, 2012)

shaye said:


> bigfoot?



Bigfoot's real man! I saw him with my own three eyes!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Bigfoot's real man! I saw him with my own three eyes!



why is it Bigfoot always shows up when your taking a pee in the bush eh


----------



## shaye (Aug 23, 2012)

coz ur peein on his front door


----------



## AMY22 (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't really want to go through nearly 30 pages to see if anyone else has brought it up, but has anyone ever heard of a Maine Coon? The largest breed of domestic cat in the world. Sorry if it's been brought up earlier but-












They're freaking huge. Another domestic breed that grows to a similar size (though a few kilos smaller) is the Norwegian forest cat. If a domesticated cat can grow to that size, then a feral cat with an unlimited rage of food and habitat and minimal predators could too. I personally don't believe in wild 'panthers' and the like being in Australia, I believe they are just huge ferals.
Coming across something like that unexpectedly would scare the crap out of a lot of people, and being used to the normal 3-4 kg cat, it would be enough to provoke thoughts of a large wild cat.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 23, 2012)

They've scared me.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> why every time there is a big cat sighting here in australia the picture is always blurry.



Yeah, interesting.... just like the Loch Ness' ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bohdi13 (Aug 23, 2012)

from reading this , (i recomend reading it !) : Australian Cave Yields Giant Animal Fossils

i have a large suspicion it could be some sort of big cat (panther,cougar,etc.)
but the amount of food available i wouldn't be suprised if it was a large feral cat 

cheers, bohdi.


----------



## Sinners121 (Aug 23, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> from reading this , (i recomend reading it !) : Australian Cave Yields Giant Animal Fossils
> 
> i have a large suspicion it could be some sort of big cat (panther,cougar,etc.)
> but the amount of food available i wouldn't be suprised if it was a large feral cat
> ...


that is a completely different story, more about a completely extinct animal


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 23, 2012)

That's one hell of a pussy :lol:


----------



## Colubrid (Aug 24, 2012)

While I have to admit I feel a large portion of sightings of any cryptid animal are complete lies I feel people are a little too quick to dismiss the possibilty of large cats in Australia. 
Comparing UFO's to a described and well known species of animal is a little childish. We aren't arguing the species existence merely the fact that it's out of it's endemic range, don't we see that with a lot of animals over the world? There are many documented cases which show the tenacity and ability smugglers have when illegally importing animals of all sizes and species.

Some of the arguments being used to disprove the possibility in this thread are as bad as some of the nutcases who make the really bizaare claims about cryptids. Spending large portions of time in the bush without seeing a big cat isn't proof they don't exist nor is pointing fingers at people making the claims. 
Just imagine there were decades where the Panda were thought to be completely extinct, this is in a country were people actually reside in the Panda's natural habitat and yet for almost 30 years they were thought to be extinct because nobody could provide evidence to say any different. They also had trackers and people who used to hunt them before the "extinction" yet not a single one was found.

Einstein once said- _"A man should look for what is, and not for what he thinks should be"_ 
That kind of puts both sides of the argument in perspective.
​


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 24, 2012)

Australis said:


> Getting drunk would be the best way to see one.



+1 
Yes it works, unreal! 
I've seen a Loch Ness in my swimming pool winking at me after BBQ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbral (Aug 24, 2012)

Umm I'm glad you didn't specify what you had been drinking as I'm sure it wouldn't have been legal!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2012)

Apparently it's all over!!  The Vic government sent in a couple of shiny pants bureaucrats with biros and notebooks and it's all been sorted out in a month. I'm pretty certain they've inadvertently suggested to anyone who's seen a "larger than average sized cat" to "get off the gear" :lol: :lol:

Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun

Thank goodness for them pollies!


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 18, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Apparently it's all over!!  The Vic government sent in a couple of shiny pants bureaucrats with biros and notebooks and it's all been sorted out in a month. I'm pretty certain they've inadvertently suggested to anyone who's seen a "larger than average sized cat" to "get off the gear" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun
> 
> Thank goodness for them pollies!



Gubbermint is wrong.A mate of mine who happens to be a Yowie has 2 panthers as pets.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 18, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Apparently it's all over!!  The Vic government sent in a couple of shiny pants bureaucrats with biros and notebooks and it's all been sorted out in a month. I'm pretty certain they've inadvertently suggested to anyone who's seen a "larger than average sized cat" to "get off the gear" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun
> 
> Thank goodness for them pollies!



All over :shock:.... I can not and will not accept that! They really need to put in more money and research into it... That load of crap does not have an explanation for my exaggerations and hallucinations of the black panther terrorising our Victorian countryside... THIS WILL NOT DO AT ALL!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2012)

Apparently this bloke looked into it and saw nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## JimmyD75 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Panther like? May be it is a fossa?? Never seen one just look it up. Answers so much.*




Aussie-Pride said:


> Ok so I was staying at the girlfriends house lastnight out in Bilpin, kurrajong heights ( blue mountins) they have 25 acres with sheep, horses, chooks, and get roo's out in the mornings feeding on the cleared paddocks anyway my girls little brother was taking hay bales down on the quad to give them a feed just on dusk around 8 it was.. He came hooning up to the house on the quad with eyes the size of dinner plates yelling get dad there's a panther down watching the sheep being only 11 and about 4 foot tall he was ******* himself to say the least. So my girls dad drops his beer and went to the gun safe and grabbed his .308 winchester (rifle) and told me to grab the spotty and jump on the quad with him we went straight down to the paddocks where we found all the sheep and horses huddled to together in the corner of the paddock but couldn't see anything, after around half an hour of huddling in the bush with my girls stinky dad's arm pitts we gave up and went back to the house.
> 
> Long story short they did a head count of the sheep today and found that one was missing and we couldn't find any signs of it so we have now called a few mates and are going for a hunt a bit later the sarvo and tonight to see if we can find anything. Annd know it won't be shot if not necersery unless it's with a camera.
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

Look up



[h=1]Fossa (animal) on wikipeadia , answers a lot of the quetions, pic is of fossil/preseve is from Au Australian Cave Yields Giant Animal Fossils any way one the fossa comes or two, or crosses with some thing similar.[/h]
my two cents...

Skull of the "pouched lion,"_Thylacoleo carnifex._

_Photograph courtesy of Clay Bryce/Western Australian Museum_ 

​


----------



## Myvekk (Oct 5, 2012)

Are they saying there are no big cats, or that there are no Big Cats? The former being extremely large feral cats, whereas the latter are from the families of , say, cheetahs, panthers, tigers, lions, pumas etc.

There is enough evidence of large felines, but is it more likely to be large, (by diet or evolution), feral domestic cats, or escaped/released Big Cats?


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 5, 2012)

Yawn. The reason these stories (yes, that's all they are) have been around for so long is not because they exist, but due to the fact that other 'believers' carry on with the story.

We're in the 21st century now, bloody shoes have cameras on them these days and yet not one single _decent_ image has surfaced... Let it go.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope this shot changes your mind SamNabz!

Clear, indisputable proof! (Admittedly he's not black, but still a big cat!)


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 5, 2012)

No pic bro

Or is that the point?


----------



## Stuart (Oct 5, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> No pic bro
> 
> Or is that the point?


Ninja Cat Steve. Heard they are all over NSW. 

Stories like this make me thing back to growing up in Africa and playing (read getting mauled) by dads Serval.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 6, 2012)

Damn it! :lol: I was trying something fancy and the pic is at work. Have to hold your breaths til Mondee


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure why it didn't work


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 12, 2012)

jack said:


> the only people that believe in this kind of thing are the people who spend little time in the scary scary bush... or deluded souls like rex gilroy.
> 
> bet it was a swamp wallaby



I have to disagree, I make my living in the bush. I've lived there for months on end. And after spending time in the bush overseas the bush here isn't that bad. Nothing here wants to blow you up or shoot you. I believe in the possibility of big cats here due to some things I've seen in your "scary scary bush"
Trust me, the bush here ain't that scary, and I resent being called deluded lol


----------



## apprenticegnome (Oct 12, 2012)

Isn't that big cat extinct Venomoose?


----------



## jack (Oct 12, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> I have to disagree, I make my living in the bush. I've lived there for months on end. And after spending time in the bush overseas the bush here isn't that bad. Nothing here wants to blow you up or shoot you. I believe in the possibility of big cats here due to some things I've seen in your "scary scary bush"
> Trust me, the bush here ain't that scary, and I resent being called deluded lol



I don't feel afraid in the bush, hence the sarcasm? 
And whilst i certainly trust that you resent it being pointed out, if you think there are panthers out there continue to enjoy the delusion with much laughter out loud if you will...


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 13, 2012)

I got the sarcasm, hence the inverted commas. But mate, im telling you now, I'm not delusional. But I can see how not agreeing with you makes people look that way


----------

